# Welk(e) horloge(s) wil je nog graag hebben? Welke horloge is je "kwijl-van-de-dag" horloge?



## Inca Bloc

*Welk(e) horloge(s) wil je nog graag hebben? Welke horloge is je "kwijl-van-de-dag" horloge?*

IMHO bestaat deze draad nog niet hier op het kaliber2010, dus bij deze, zoals de draad zegt : welke wil je nog hebben? Waar kwijl je op? Welke horloge houdt je uit je slaap? Inca's "kwijl van de dag" :
ATLANTIC LIMITED EDITION 1888 WORLDMASTER 53653.41.93R


----------



## T_I

*Re: Welk(e) horloge(s) wil je nog graag hebben? Welke horloge is je "kwijl-van-de-dag" horloge?*

Deze.










Lijkt haast onvindbaar.


----------



## Inca Bloc

*Re: Welk(e) horloge(s) wil je nog graag hebben? Welke horloge is je "kwijl-van-de-dag" horloge?*



T_I said:


> Deze.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lijkt haast onvindbaar.


Seagull 1963 Hand Winding Mechanical Chronograph with 42mm Case 6488 2901C | eBay

Brand New Sea Gull 1963 re Issue China Air Force 1st Aviation Chronograph Watch | eBay


----------



## T_I

*Re: Welk(e) horloge(s) wil je nog graag hebben? Welke horloge is je "kwijl-van-de-dag" horloge?*



Inca Bloc said:


> Seagull 1963 Hand Winding Mechanical Chronograph with 42mm Case 6488 2901C | eBay


42mm, niet 38 mm en 21 Zuan.




Inca Bloc said:


> Brand New Sea Gull 1963 re Issue China Air Force 1st Aviation Chronograph Watch | eBay




21 Zuan, ik zoek specifiek de 19 Zuan versie. Die schijnt nog wel 3 jaar geleden gemaakt te zijn, maar nu niet meer leverbaar te zijn. Wordt zoeken, op zich niet erg, budget is er toch niet voor eind augustus.


----------



## boeing767

*Re: Welk(e) horloge(s) wil je nog graag hebben? Welke horloge is je "kwijl-van-de-dag" horloge?*

Boven budget, maar je moet wat te dromen hebben he








Alpine Starttimer blackstar








Naar deze Citizen ben ik op zoek, in het buitenland kan ik er nog wel wat vinden, maar in Nederland ben ik maar 1 adres tegen gekomen (net iets onder de 250)... Principieel wil ik hem in Nederland voor onder de 200 euro op de kop tikken in Nederland, omdat ze online omgerekend voor 155 euro worden aangeboden, maar omdat het bedrag net te hoog is om kosteloos te kunnen importeren. Na alle heffingen zit ik dan ook zo weer op de 200+


----------



## joins

*Re: Welk(e) horloge(s) wil je nog graag hebben? Welke horloge is je "kwijl-van-de-dag" horloge?*

Als deze terug te koop zijn, smiths prs29b.
En deze is onderweg.


----------



## Sjors

*Re: Welk(e) horloge(s) wil je nog graag hebben? Welke horloge is je "kwijl-van-de-dag" horloge?*








Deze is toch wel echt heel mooi, maar ver buiten mijn budget. Ook ondertussen haast onvindbaar. De LRG Frogman.

Cheers,

Sjors


----------



## Inca Bloc

*Re: Welk(e) horloge(s) wil je nog graag hebben? Welke horloge is je "kwijl-van-de-dag" horloge?*



Sjors said:


> View attachment 1417591
> 
> Deze is toch wel echt heel mooi, maar ver buiten mijn budget. Ook ondertussen haast onvindbaar. De LRG Frogman.
> Cheers,
> Sjors


hier een alternatief (?):
G Shock Frogman Watch 25th Anniversary Excellent Condition from Japan | eBay


----------



## Sjors

*Re: Welk(e) horloge(s) wil je nog graag hebben? Welke horloge is je "kwijl-van-de-dag" horloge?*

Ha ha,

Die heb ik natuurlijk al. Maar mooie prijs, dankzij de gunstige dollar en yen.

Cheers,

Sjors


----------



## Inca Bloc

*Re: Welk(e) horloge(s) wil je nog graag hebben? Welke horloge is je "kwijl-van-de-dag" horloge?*



Sjors said:


> Ha ha,
> 
> Die heb ik natuurlijk al. Maar mooie prijs, dankzij de gunstige dollar en yen.
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Sjors


DUHUH, blond moment van Inca :-d


----------



## Inca Bloc

*Re: Welk(e) horloge(s) wil je nog graag hebben? Welke horloge is je "kwijl-van-de-dag" horloge?*

27,99 u$d !
U357 Black Dial Roman Numerals Date Business Men Automatic Mechanical Watch | eBay


----------



## Dixit

*Re: Welk(e) horloge(s) wil je nog graag hebben? Welke horloge is je "kwijl-van-de-dag" horloge?*

Een Breitling Navitimer, vanwege de ingebouwde rekenliniaal. Tot dan houd ik mij bezig met de Russische 'hommages' daarop. 








Ik heb overigens ook een hele leuke serie Navigators (van de Russen), ook met ingebouwde rekenliniaal en zelfs een wekker. Bij mijn weten zijn die geen hommage op een bekend horloge.


----------



## Martin_B

*Re: Welk(e) horloge(s) wil je nog graag hebben? Welke horloge is je "kwijl-van-de-dag" horloge?*

van mij moge het duidelijk zijn, de IWC cal. 89. Dit wordt de eerste grote nieuwe aanschaf. Maar net als bij de rolex, zal dit wel een tijdje duren  Er zijn vele uitvoering met kleine detail verschillen, en ik weet nog niet wat ik de mooiste vind...Zomaar een plaatje van het web:








De volgende die op de lijst staat weet ik nog niet zeker. Ik denk aan een Speedy, liefst een oud model:









En daarna wordt het moeilijk.Misschien een 1803:









Of als mijn budget ooit groot genoeg wordt één van deze:


























Groeten,

Martin


----------



## T_I

*Re: Welk(e) horloge(s) wil je nog graag hebben? Welke horloge is je "kwijl-van-de-dag" horloge?*



Inca Bloc said:


> 27,99 u$d !
> U357 Black Dial Roman Numerals Date Business Men Automatic Mechanical Watch | eBay


Grandioos en zelfs met IIII als 4 (en IX als 9, VIIII paste zeker niet ;-) )

Jammer dat ik even geen budget heb en de verkoper wel wereldwijd verzend, maar niet naar *hele lange lijst incl NL, excl BE*

Edit: DX heeft 'm natuurlijk ook, witte dial 2 euro tientjes. ($26.99), zwarte dial maar liefst $0.27 duurder.

Hij's dusdanig fout dat ik 'm wel zou willen hebben.

Deze heeft ook wel wat.


----------



## Martin_B

*Re: Welk(e) horloge(s) wil je nog graag hebben? Welke horloge is je "kwijl-van-de-dag" horloge?*



T_I said:


> Grandioos en* zelfs met IIII als 4 *(en IX als 9, VIIII paste zeker niet ;-) )
> 
> Jammer dat ik even geen budget heb en de verkoper wel wereldwijd verzend, maar niet naar *hele lange lijst incl NL, excl BE*
> 
> Hij's dusdanig fout dat ik 'm wel zou willen hebben.


Horloges en klokken 'horen' een IIII ipv van IV te hebben, hoewel niet áltijd. Er zijn diverse redenen voor, waarvan voor mij de betere balans op de wijzeplaar de meest plausibele is.


----------



## Inca Bloc

*Re: Welk(e) horloge(s) wil je nog graag hebben? Welke horloge is je "kwijl-van-de-dag" horloge?*



T_I said:


> Grandioos
> alhoewel de verkoper wel wereldwijd verzend, maar niet naar *hele lange lijst incl NL, excl BE*


idd, dus voor Inca wél beschikbaar, ik wil hem wel bestellen (éérst PM dan!!!) voor de mensen uit NL, en doorsturen (of afhalen bij mij).... ;-)

(ps : @ T_I : ik paste je tekst een beetje aan, ivm zinsbouw anders, omdat ik er in geknipt heb, zoals je wel ziet...)


----------



## T_I

*Re: Welk(e) horloge(s) wil je nog graag hebben? Welke horloge is je "kwijl-van-de-dag" horloge?*



Inca Bloc said:


> idd, dus voor Inca wél beschikbaar, ik wil hem wel bestellen (éérst PM dan!!!) voor de mensen uit NL, en doorsturen (of afhalen bij mij).... ;-)


Gewoon bij DX bestellen, die verzenden wel naar NL en het scheelt je nog $0.73 voor de zwarte wijzerplaat. ($1.00 als je een witte wil)



Inca Bloc said:


> (ps : @ T_I : ik paste je tekst een beetje aan, ivm zinsbouw anders, omdat ik er in geknipt heb, zoals je wel ziet...)


Tja, de belgen zijn altijd al beter geweest met de Nederlandse taal dan Nederlanders. Ik ben al blij dat de spellingchecker de tikfouten eruit haalt voor me. (en ik nog kan aanpassen om de fouten die ik daarna nog zie tig keer te verbeteren)


----------



## Inca Bloc

*Re: Welk(e) horloge(s) wil je nog graag hebben? Welke horloge is je "kwijl-van-de-dag" horloge?*



T_I said:


> Tja, de belgen zijn altijd al beter geweest met de Nederlandse taal dan Nederlanders. Ik ben al blij dat de spellingchecker de tikfouten eruit haalt voor me. (en ik nog kan aanpassen om de fouten die ik daarna nog zie tig keer te verbeteren)


 Als er fouten instonden zag ik ze niet hoor.....ik knipte een deel van je tekst weg, dus om aansluiting te vinden met het voorgaande wat je schreef, moest ik een beetje "editor" spelen....Mijn toetsenbord hapert soms, en dan zitten er ook kanjers van spelfouten in.... ;-)


----------



## T_I

*Re: Welk(e) horloge(s) wil je nog graag hebben? Welke horloge is je "kwijl-van-de-dag" horloge?*



Inca Bloc said:


> Als er fouten instonden zag ik ze niet hoor.....ik knipte een deel van je tekst weg, dus om aansluiting te vinden met het voorgaande wat je schreef, moest ik een beetje "editor" spelen....Mijn toetsenbord hapert soms, en dan zitten er ook kanjers van spelfouten in.... ;-)


Dat is de algemene uitdaging met USB toetsenborden, als het de rammelplank zelf niet is dan is het wel de USB bus die letter(s) laat vallen.


----------



## Bidle

*Re: Welk(e) horloge(s) wil je nog graag hebben? Welke horloge is je "kwijl-van-de-dag" horloge?*



Martin_B said:


> van mij moge het duidelijk zijn, de IWC cal. 89. Dit wordt de eerste grote nieuwe aanschaf. Maar net als bij de rolex, zal dit wel een tijdje duren  Er zijn vele uitvoering met kleine detail verschillen, en ik weet nog niet wat ik de mooiste vind...Zomaar een plaatje van het web:
> View attachment 1418631
> 
> 
> De volgende die op de lijst staat weet ik nog niet zeker. Ik denk aan een Speedy, liefst een oud model:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> En daarna wordt het moeilijk.Misschien een 1803:
> 
> View attachment 1418633
> 
> 
> Of als mijn budget ooit groot genoeg wordt één van deze:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1418634
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Groeten,
> 
> Martin


Dat is een erg mooi lijstje!
1. De IWC erg mooi, maar met de Romeinse cijfers en de lugs niet mijn ding. Ik houd meer van strakke lijnen, zeker bij een klassiek horloge als deze. 
2. De Speedy heb er vaak naar gekeken en van de 'nieuwe' modellen vind ik de First in Space verreweg het mooist. Zelf zou ik toch ook eerder voor een oudje gaan met dauphine wijzers. 
3. Ook al z'n icoon en vind hem iig een stuk beter op leer, maar verder voor mij te opzichtig. Alhoewel zo op de foto is heeft het wel weer iets!! 
4. Daytona erg mooi, maar dan gewoon in staal. Het is een sport horloge en zodra ze dergelijke in het goud maken, krijgt het voor mij een te groot pats gehalte. 
5. LS erg mooi horloge, enkel voor z'n budget zou ik toch uitkijken naar iets specialers. Bijvoorbeeld een LUC met 1.96.
6. Nautilus, erg mooi horloge een icoon en staat bij mij zeker in de top 10. Enkel dan wel het laatste model en niet de afgebeelde.

Op mijn lijstje staat niet zo veel meer. Wel al een tijd dat ik vind dat er nagenoeg geen echte mooie nieuwe horloges uitkomen. Voorheen zat ik vooraan bij de nieuwe modellen van sommige merken. Echter is dat een beetje veranderd sinds de Deepsea van Rolex. Stond er voor op de lijst, maar bij het ophalen wist ik het gelijk al. De verhoudingen zijn dramatisch en dan met name het iele bandje dat meer verloopt in de eerste schakels dan een standaard submariner. 
Ik word niet echt meer warm van de nieuwe modellen zoals ik dat voorheen had. Gelijk na het zien alle reviews afspeuren en foto's bekijken, maar....

Zojuist tegen alle verwachtingen in toch een nieuw horloge gekocht. Van dit horloge toch weer even alle reviews bekeken en gelijk een zwik bandjes aangeschaft. Kortom het kan nog, maar het wordt steeds zeldzamer voor me. Dat is aan de ene kant maar goed ook. ;-)


----------



## Martin_B

*Re: Welk(e) horloge(s) wil je nog graag hebben? Welke horloge is je "kwijl-van-de-dag" horloge?*



Bidle said:


> Dat is een erg mooi lijstje!
> 1. De IWC erg mooi, maar met de Romeinse cijfers en de lugs niet mijn ding. Ik houd meer van strakke lijnen, zeker bij een klassiek horloge als deze.
> 2. De Speedy heb er vaak naar gekeken en van de 'nieuwe' modellen vind ik de First in Space verreweg het mooist. Zelf zou ik toch ook eerder voor een oudje gaan met dauphine wijzers.
> 3. Ook al z'n icoon en vind hem iig een stuk beter op leer, maar verder voor mij te opzichtig.
> 4. Daytona erg mooi, maar dan gewoon in staal. Het is een sport horloge en zodra ze dergelijke in het goud maken, krijgt het voor mij een te groot pats gehalte.
> 5. LS erg mooi horloge, enkel voor z'n budget zou ik toch uitkijken naar iets specialers. Bijvoorbeeld een LUC met 1.96.
> 6. Nautilus, erg mooi horloge een icoon en staat bij mij zeker in de top 10. Enkel dan wel het laatste model en niet de afgebeelde.
> 
> Op mijn lijstje staat niet zo veel meer. Wel al een tijd dat ik vind dat er nagenoeg geen echte mooie nieuwe horloges uitkomen. Voorheen zat ik vooraan bij de nieuwe modellen van sommige merken. Echter is dat een beetje veranderd sinds de Deepsea van Rolex. Stond er voor op de lijst, maar bij het ophalen wist ik het gelijk al. De verhoudingen zijn dramatisch en dan met name het iele bandje dat meer verloopt in de eerste schakels dan een standaard submariner.
> Ik word niet echt meer warm van de nieuwe modellen zoals ik dat voorheen had. Gelijk na het zien alle reviews afspeuren en foto's bekijken, maar....
> 
> Zojuist tegen alle verwachtingen in toch een nieuw horloge gekocht. Van dit horloge toch weer even alle reviews bekeken en gelijk een zwik bandjes aangeschaft. Kortom het kan nog, maar het wordt steeds zeldzamer voor me. Dat is aan de ene kant maar goed ook. ;-)


Ik begrijp je op- en aanmerkingen op het lijstje goed. Ik had de Romeinse cijfer versie gekozen vooral om aan te geven hoeveel varianten er zijn. Ook de fancy lugs hoeven van mij niet persé.
Vooralsnog vind ik dit de mooiste uitvoering, met strakke lugs en beetje bauhaus achtige getallen:







Maar alleen index streepjes mag ook (maar géén Dauphine wijzers...):








Wat betreft de daytona, die is in staal of wit-goud ook prachtig, en de kans dat als er eentje komt dat hij van staal is is groot, maar zelf was ik al jong gecharmeerd van de gouden versie met leren band.








Goud vind ikzelf pas patserig worden als er een gouden band bij aanzit (behalve misschien bij de volledig gouden daytona paul newman) . En het scheelt ook nogal of je hem onder een maatpak of onder een trainingspak draagt ;-)

Ook je argument voor een A. Lange met microrotor kan ik volledig onderschrijven. De reden dat ik hem niet op mijn lijstje heb staan is omdat ik voor een simpele ooit wel het geld zou kunnen/willen vrijmaken, maar voor de duurdere exemplaren ik waarschijnlijk de loterij moet winnen. Maar wat zijn ze mooi. Met de woorden van Inca, Kwijl van de dag ;-)










Tenslotte de Nautilus, ik heb een plaatje van het web getrokken van een exemplaar met blauwe plaat zonder complicaties. De varianten daarin heb ik me nog niet in verdiept. Zal nog wel even duren voordat ik me daar druk over ga maken, helaas


----------



## MHe225

*Re: Welk(e) horloge(s) wil je nog graag hebben? Welke horloge is je "kwijl-van-de-dag" horloge?*

Ik weet niet eens waar te beginnen ....... hoewel, de collectie van Bidle is een goede start ;-) Daar zitten een aantal juweeltjes in en modellen waarvan ik niet eens wist dat ik ze wilde hebben, totdat ze hier voorbij kwamen schuiven.

Veel van de horloges die ik nog zou willen hebben zijn (van) puur unobtanium - de meeste zijn vintage en ik heb domweg niet de kennis, kennissen, durf en budget om mijn collectie in die richting uit te breiden. Zelfs de "betaalbaardere" vintage horloges, zoals sommige Seamasters, 1601's, Cal. 89's Maar ik blijf kijken en wie weet verschijnt er eerdaags eentje in mijn collectie.

Makkelijker aan te schaffen zijn nieuwe horloges en d'r zijn er best nog wel een paar die ik zou willen hebben (denk aan o.a. ALS, JLC, .....) maar ik heb het punt bereikt dat ik niet veel meer aan mijn horloge collectie kan en wil spenderen. En aangezien ik niet van de flipperige of verkoperige ben .... Ook, sommige modellen waar ik overheen kwijl kosten in de orde van -of zelfs meer dan- mijn gehele huidige verzameling, dus dat gaat het niet worden.

Te veel woorden en te weinig plaatjes, dus mijn kwijl-van-de-laatste-jaren horloge. Van Neerlands bodem zelfs. Helemaal geweldig, maar zal er nooit komen. Er zijn inmiddels een aantal uitvoeringen en ik weet niet eens welke ik het mooiste vind. Gelukkig hoef ik niet te kiezen en deel ik hier een "random" plaatje van de Grönefeld website:


----------



## Martin18

*Re: Welk(e) horloge(s) wil je nog graag hebben? Welke horloge is je "kwijl-van-de-dag" horloge?*

Ik zou heel graag een world time horloge aan mijn collectie toevoegen.



















Normaal ben ik niet zo van drukke dials, maar deze zijn zeker een uitzondering hier op


----------



## Bidle

*Re: Welk(e) horloge(s) wil je nog graag hebben? Welke horloge is je "kwijl-van-de-dag" horloge?*



Martin_B said:


> Ik begrijp je op- en aanmerkingen op het lijstje goed. Ik had de Romeinse cijfer versie gekozen vooral om aan te geven hoeveel varianten er zijn. Ook de fancy lugs hoeven van mij niet persé.
> Vooralsnog vind ik dit de mooiste uitvoering, met strakke lugs en beetje bauhaus achtige getallen:
> View attachment 1418699
> 
> Maar alleen index streepjes mag ook (maar géén Dauphine wijzers...):
> View attachment 1418724
> 
> 
> Wat betreft de daytona, die is in staal of wit-goud ook prachtig, en de kans dat als er eentje komt dat hij van staal is is groot, maar zelf was ik al jong gecharmeerd van de gouden versie met leren band.
> View attachment 1418709
> 
> 
> Goud vind ikzelf pas patserig worden als er een gouden band bij aanzit (behalve misschien bij de volledig gouden daytona paul newman) . En het scheelt ook nogal of je hem onder een maatpak of onder een trainingspak draagt ;-)
> 
> Ook je argument voor een A. Lange met microrotor kan ik volledig onderschrijven. De reden dat ik hem niet op mijn lijstje heb staan is omdat ik voor een simpele ooit wel het geld zou kunnen/willen vrijmaken, maar voor de duurdere exemplaren ik waarschijnlijk de loterij moet winnen. Maar wat zijn ze mooi. Met de woorden van Inca, Kwijl van de dag ;-)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tenslotte de Nautilus, ik heb een plaatje van het web getrokken van een exemplaar met blauwe plaat zonder complicaties. De varianten daarin heb ik me nog niet in verdiept. Zal nog wel even duren voordat ik me daar druk over ga maken, helaas


Volgens mij zitten we redelijk op dezelfde lijn!! 

Ik bedoelde een LUC met kaliber 1.96. Die modellen hebben ook een strak klassiek uiterlijk, maar dan toch specialer. 
Hier even snel een voorbeeld van Steve. Alhoewel ik voor een andere plaat zou gaan. 
Chopard L.U.C. 1.96

Neemt niet weg dat die ALS die je laat zien om te smullen is. 

Die IWC '89 is een mooi volgende horloge waar je zeker veel plezier van gaat hebben. Elke keer als ik die van mij om doe verbaasd het me dat ik hem niet vaker draag.


----------



## Bidle

*Re: Welk(e) horloge(s) wil je nog graag hebben? Welke horloge is je "kwijl-van-de-dag" horloge?*



Martin18 said:


> Ik zou heel graag een world time horloge aan mijn collectie toevoegen.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Normaal ben ik niet zo van drukke dials, maar deze zijn zeker een uitzondering hier op


De Patek is in het echt een kunststukje. Heb hem een paar ik om gehad. Je hebt ook nog een 'goedkopere' versie zonder de ingelegde kaart. Enkel die is veel minder mooi en met name ook omdat die dan nog dezelfde wijzers heeft. Die komen natuurlijk juist nu tot zijn recht.

De Vacheron ook, maar haalt het in dit geval niet. Dat terwijl Vacheron natuurlijk ook kunststukjes heeft.


----------



## Martin18

*Re: Welk(e) horloge(s) wil je nog graag hebben? Welke horloge is je "kwijl-van-de-dag" horloge?*



Bidle said:


> De Patek is in het echt een kunststukje. Heb hem een paar ik om gehad. Je hebt ook nog een 'goedkopere' versie zonder de ingelegde kaart. Enkel die is veel minder mooi en met name ook omdat die dan nog dezelfde wijzers heeft. Die komen natuurlijk juist nu tot zijn recht.


Jaa deze versie is inderdaad verreweg het mooiste, wat een prachtig horloge.

Maar de prijs, 100.000 euro.....


----------



## Martin_B

*Re: Welk(e) horloge(s) wil je nog graag hebben? Welke horloge is je "kwijl-van-de-dag" horloge?*

Ah, ok een Chopard. Deze heeft inderdaad een wat drukke plaat.Zelf vind ik uit die serie deze prachtig (ik blijf grijs met goud mooi vinden. Volgens mij draagt Humberto Tan ook regelmatig een IWC in die kleurstelling):








De versie die jij laat zien heeft een guilloche die me sterk doet denken aan de 'Plum blossom' die in Chinese vintage horloges vaak wordt gebruikt:








Gaan de zwitsers nu Chinezen imiteren? ;-)

Ook prachtig in deze stijl vind ik de JLC master ultra thin:


----------



## Bidle

*Re: Welk(e) horloge(s) wil je nog graag hebben? Welke horloge is je "kwijl-van-de-dag" horloge?*



Martin_B said:


> Ah, ok een Chopard. Deze heeft inderdaad een wat drukke plaat.Zelf vind ik uit die serie deze prachtig (ik blijf grijs met goud mooi vinden. Volgens mij draagt Humberto Tan ook regelmatig een IWC in die kleurstelling):
> View attachment 1418786
> 
> 
> De versie die jij laat zien heeft een guilloche die me sterk doet denken aan de 'Plum blossom' die in Chinese vintage horloges vaak wordt gebruikt:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gaan de zwitsers nu Chinezen imiteren? ;-)
> 
> Ook prachtig in deze stijl vind ik de JLC master ultra thin:
> View attachment 1418788


De wijzerplaat van Steve is idd iets te druk.

Umberto heeft idd de enige mooie IWC om die momenteel te koop is. Vind enkel jammer dat dit model de bovenste subdial groter is dan de onderste. Daarbij toch iets aan de grote kant, maar staat hem niet verkeerd. Hij laat hem dan ook graag in beeld komen, maar daar was vast de prijs ook na. ;-)


----------



## Martin_B

*Re: Welk(e) horloge(s) wil je nog graag hebben? Welke horloge is je "kwijl-van-de-dag" horloge?*



Martin18 said:


> Jaa deze versie is inderdaad verreweg het mooiste, wat een prachtig horloge.
> 
> Maar de prijs, 100.000 euro.....


Ook erg leuk is de Blancier Worldtimer 1. Deze heb ik ooit eens in handen gehad tijdens Watch201X in Maastricht.
Blancier, Lottermann & Söhne Present The


----------



## Bidle

*Re: Welk(e) horloge(s) wil je nog graag hebben? Welke horloge is je "kwijl-van-de-dag" horloge?*



Martin18 said:


> Jaa deze versie is inderdaad verreweg het mooiste, wat een prachtig horloge.
> 
> Maar de prijs, 100.000 euro.....


Dat is idd een beetje te veel van het goede. Eigenlijk is meer dan 10,- al te veel, het is maar net wat je behoeft is en wat je wil/kan besteden.



Martin_B said:


> Ook erg leuk is de Blancier Worldtimer 1. Deze heb ik ooit eens in handen gehad tijdens Watch201X in Maastricht.
> Blancier, Lottermann & Söhne Present The


Kende deze nog niet, vind de render niet echt geslaagd. Wellicht dat hij in het echt een stuk beter is. Wel een leuk gemaakt filmpje in de link.


----------



## MHe225

*Re: Welk(e) horloge(s) wil je nog graag hebben? Welke horloge is je "kwijl-van-de-dag" horloge?*



Martin18 said:


> Ik zou heel graag een world time horloge aan mijn collectie toevoegen.
> Normaal ben ik niet zo van drukke dials, maar deze zijn zeker een uitzondering hier op


Misschien schrikken de drukke wijzerplaten veel mensen juist af? Dit jaar hebben wij voor de derde keer 'n World Timer als optie voor het WUS CMW project naar voren geschoven en deze gaat het wederom niet worden. Best wel jammer, al zeg ik het zelf.



Bidle said:


> Volgens mij zitten we redelijk op dezelfde lijn!!
> 
> Die IWC '89 is een mooi volgende horloge waar je zeker veel plezier van gaat hebben. Elke keer als ik die van mij om doe verbaasd het me dat ik hem niet vaker draag.


Wordt druk op dat lijntje ...... En de Cal. 89 is en blijft mooi maar het is moeilijk precies datgene te vinden wat je zoekt. Fancy lugs - mèh, Romeinse cijfers - ditto. Dan, liefst de grootste maat (36+ mm?), maar die zijn dun gezaaid. RVS (nog dunner gezaaid) of toch goud? Goed alternatief (maar niet gemakkelijker te vinden) is de handgewonden Portuguese. 'n Nagelnieuwe is te groot (44 mm) en de kleinere modellen komen slechts mondjesmaat voorbij.

Moet zeggen dat ik erg tevreden ben over "onze" ST5 - vooral de versie met zilveren wijzerplaat geeft 'n IWC-gevoel (als in: lijkt op). Veel horloge voor 'n heel redelijk bedrag en vintage en nieuw in één. Verder vind ik persoonlijk het 'n grappig idee dat iedereen met het nummer (xxx/)225 rond z'n arm loopt:








(foto van watchcrank)

*edit* - was deze post ca 3 uur geleden begonnen en nu net pas afgemaakt. Zoveel meer waar ik op zo kunnen reageren, zoals


Bidle said:


> Umberto heeft idd de enige mooie IWC om die momenteel te koop is.


Nu wil ik natuurlijk weten welke IWC Umberto draagt. De jongen is popi, kennelijk, maar nog onvoldoende dat hij ook hier langs komt schuiven. Dat is wel anders geweest - Anneke heeft met Umberto in de collegebanken gezeten (Rechten @ UvA) en toen droeg hij geen IWC.


----------



## Inca Bloc

*Re: Welk(e) horloge(s) wil je nog graag hebben? Welke horloge is je "kwijl-van-de-dag" horloge?*

mss met ingekorte titel een "sticky" deze draad? ;-)


----------



## Inca Bloc

*Re: Welk(e) horloge(s) wil je nog graag hebben? Welke horloge is je "kwijl-van-de-dag" horloge?*



MHe225 said:


> Ik weet niet eens waar te beginnen ....... hoewel, de collectie van Bidle is een goede start ;-) Daar zitten een aantal juweeltjes in en modellen waarvan ik niet eens wist dat ik ze wilde hebben, totdat ze hier voorbij kwamen schuiven.
> 
> Veel van de horloges die ik nog zou willen hebben zijn (van) puur unobtanium - de meeste zijn vintage en ik heb domweg niet de kennis, kennissen, durf en budget om mijn collectie in die richting uit te breiden. Zelfs de "betaalbaardere" vintage horloges, zoals sommige Seamasters, 1601's, Cal. 89's Maar ik blijf kijken en wie weet verschijnt er eerdaags eentje in mijn collectie.
> 
> Makkelijker aan te schaffen zijn nieuwe horloges en d'r zijn er best nog wel een paar die ik zou willen hebben (denk aan o.a. ALS, JLC, .....) maar ik heb het punt bereikt dat ik niet veel meer aan mijn horloge collectie kan en wil spenderen. En aangezien ik niet van de flipperige of verkoperige ben .... Ook, sommige modellen waar ik overheen kwijl kosten in de orde van -of zelfs meer dan- mijn gehele huidige verzameling, dus dat gaat het niet worden.
> 
> Te veel woorden en te weinig plaatjes, dus mijn kwijl-van-de-laatste-jaren horloge. Van Neerlands bodem zelfs. Helemaal geweldig, maar zal er nooit komen. Er zijn inmiddels een aantal uitvoeringen en ik weet niet eens welke ik het mooiste vind. Gelukkig hoef ik niet te kiezen en deel ik hier een "random" plaatje van de Grönefeld website:
> 
> View attachment 1418763


Cmon zeg! Dat zijn toch die "dude's van Baselwathso-everyear", niet??? Sorry, maar dan is IMHO de Diesel-collectie éven stijlvol...... (vergeet de IMHO niet ;-) )


----------



## Martin_B

*Re: Welk(e) horloge(s) wil je nog graag hebben? Welke horloge is je "kwijl-van-de-dag" horloge?*



Inca Bloc said:


> Cmon zeg! Dat zijn toch die "dude's van Baselwathso-everyear", niet??? Sorry, maar dan is IMHO de Diesel-collectie éven stijlvol...... (vergeet de IMHO niet ;-) )


Je bedoelt de broers Grönefeld, uit het (voor mij) nabije Oldenzaal.
Als je hun uurwerken in het echt ziet vergelijk je ze zeker niet met Diesel. De afwerking is zo belachelijk mooi!
Ik vind trouwens de 'gesloten' versie mooier:


----------



## merl

*Re: Welk(e) horloge(s) wil je nog graag hebben? Welke horloge is je "kwijl-van-de-dag" horloge?*

Mooie verlanglijstjes!

Voor mij:
Jaeger-LeCoultre Memovox Tribute to Polaris









Enicar Super Graph (de rechter van deze 2). Het zou zomaar kunnen dat ik dit jaar een soortgelijk (nieuw) horloge van een ander merk zal kopen.









Nomos Weltzeit









GO PanoMatic Lunar


----------



## Bidle

*Re: Welk(e) horloge(s) wil je nog graag hebben? Welke horloge is je "kwijl-van-de-dag" horloge?*



MHe225 said:


> Nu wil ik natuurlijk weten welke IWC Umberto draagt. De jongen is popi, kennelijk, maar nog onvoldoende dat hij ook hier langs komt schuiven. Dat is wel anders geweest - Anneke heeft met Umberto in de collegebanken gezeten (Rechten @ UvA) en toen droeg hij geen IWC.


Even snel tussendoor Humberto draagt momenteel een IW510102. Overigens vind ik het op TV best een geschikte vent, maar niet echt bijzonder.


----------



## Bidle

*Re: Welk(e) horloge(s) wil je nog graag hebben? Welke horloge is je "kwijl-van-de-dag" horloge?*



Martin_B said:


> Je bedoelt de broers Grönefeld, uit het (voor mij) nabije Oldenzaal.
> Als je hun uurwerken in het echt ziet vergelijk je ze zeker niet met Diesel. De afwerking is zo belachelijk mooi!
> Ik vind trouwens de 'gesloten' versie mooier:


De complicatie vind ik zelf niet heel bijzonder maar de opbouw van de uurwerken is idd fantastisch. Echter de afwerking vind ik niet bijzonder. Mede omdat hier niet echt de ambachtelijke technieken voor worden gebruikt.


----------



## Roelkalkboel

*Re: Welk(e) horloge(s) wil je nog graag hebben? Welke horloge is je "kwijl-van-de-dag" horloge?*

Bereikbaar en binnen nu en (waarschijnlijk) een half jaar of zo in bezit:









Of








Of








Of








Of









Hopelijk binnen een wat langere periode een van deze in bezit:








Of









En waar ik helemaal voor gevallen ben maar waarschijnlijk nog een hele tijd niet wil kopen(maw het geld voor over heb):








Of









Genoeg op het oog dus


----------



## Bidle

*Re: Welk(e) horloge(s) wil je nog graag hebben? Welke horloge is je "kwijl-van-de-dag" horloge?*



merl said:


> Mooie verlanglijstjes!
> 
> Voor mij:
> Jaeger-LeCoultre Memovox Tribute to Polaris
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Enicar Super Graph (de rechter van deze 2). Het zou zomaar kunnen dat ik dit jaar een soortgelijk (nieuw) horloge van een ander merk zal kopen.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nomos Weltzeit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GO PanoMatic Lunar


Ook al z'n mooi lijstje.

Vind de Jaeger erg mooi, moet enkel heel erg wennen aan het retro-vintage. Vind het toch soms een beetje nep. 
De Enicars zijn super. De Nomos ook een hele mooie met een sportief tintje. Zou hem voor me zelf iets te onrustig vinden.

De Glashütte vind ik erg mooi, maar vind het zo zonde van al die lappen tekst erop. Alsof de drager niet weet wat een maandfase of datum is.


----------



## Inca Bloc

*Re: Welk(e) horloge(s) wil je nog graag hebben? Welke horloge is je "kwijl-van-de-dag" horloge?*

Roamer Slim-line (hé, quartz???Yep maar kijk eens wat een "clean" design ;-))


----------



## MichielV

*Re: Welk(e) horloge(s) wil je nog graag hebben? Welke horloge is je "kwijl-van-de-dag" horloge?*

De eerste twee komen er nog wel een keer. Voor de laatste twee zal het bij kwijlen blijven. 




































*Images from google.


----------



## merl

*Re: Welk(e) horloge(s) wil je nog graag hebben? Welke horloge is je "kwijl-van-de-dag" horloge?*



Bidle said:


> Ook al z'n mooi lijstje.
> De Glashütte vind ik erg mooi, maar vind het zo zonde van al die lappen tekst erop. Alsof de drager niet weet wat een maandfase of datum is.


Dank je, de lappen tekst hadden voor mij ook niet gehoeven. Maakt niet uit, deze gaan er voor mij toch niet komen op misschien een Enicar na.
Maar ja, genoeg ander leuks onderweg en binnenkort onderweg ;-)


----------



## Bidle

*Re: Welk(e) horloge(s) wil je nog graag hebben? Welke horloge is je "kwijl-van-de-dag" horloge?*



merl said:


> Dank je, de lappen tekst hadden voor mij ook niet gehoeven. Maakt niet uit, deze gaan er voor mij toch niet komen op misschien een Enicar na.
> Maar ja, genoeg ander leuks onderweg en binnenkort onderweg ;-)


Wie weet wat er allemaal nog op je pad komt. De Enicar's zijn zeker niet verkeerd. Ben nog steeds blij met die van mij.


----------



## Inca Bloc

*Re: Welk(e) horloge(s) wil je nog graag hebben? Welke horloge is je "kwijl-van-de-dag" horloge?*

mijn "kwijl van de dag" is een mooie Belg : de Raidillon Gangreserve


----------



## Gisae

*Re: Welk(e) horloge(s) wil je nog graag hebben? Welke horloge is je "kwijl-van-de-dag" horloge?*



boeing767 said:


> View attachment 1417513
> 
> Naar deze Citizen ben ik op zoek, in het buitenland kan ik er nog wel wat vinden, maar in Nederland ben ik maar 1 adres tegen gekomen (net iets onder de 250)... Principieel wil ik hem in Nederland voor onder de 200 euro op de kop tikken in Nederland, omdat ze online omgerekend voor 155 euro worden aangeboden, maar omdat het bedrag net te hoog is om kosteloos te kunnen importeren. Na alle heffingen zit ik dan ook zo weer op de 200+


Moet het een bj7000-52e zijn of mag een bj7010-59e ook? Rob van monsterwatches heeft hem voor €235,-

Die voor mij binnen nu een 2-3 jaar wel komen:








H32665131









March LAB AM3

En ver in de toekomst:








of


----------



## Inca Bloc

*Re: Welk(e) horloge(s) wil je nog graag hebben? Welke horloge is je "kwijl-van-de-dag" horloge?*

Wat denken de WUSies hier van? 
SWATCH SISTEM51

*updade*
Pré-pensioner is gebeld, Inca heeft via de antieke telefoon een bestelling (in een notaboekje, nb!) geplaatst bij eerdergenoemde. Het is de "sistem51-black" geworden. Morgen komt die op de "rol"......


----------



## boeing767

*Re: Welk(e) horloge(s) wil je nog graag hebben? Welke horloge is je "kwijl-van-de-dag" horloge?*



Gisae said:


> Moet het een bj7000-52e zijn of mag een bj7010-59e ook? Rob van monsterwatches heeft hem voor €235,-


Heb hem vorige week ook een email gestuurd, de bj7000-52e is wel iets anders, maar de bj7010-59e overweeg ik als alternatief ;-)
Bedankt voor het meedenken in ieder geval!


----------



## Martin18

*Welk(e) horloge(s) wil je nog graag hebben? Welke horloge is je "kwijl-van-de...*

Na een suggestie van iemand in het public forum kwam ik op dit horloge. Zeker het "kwijl van de week" horloge voor mij!










http://www.sarpanevawatches.com/en/models/korona-rgwg.php


----------



## 104RS

*Re: Welk(e) horloge(s) wil je nog graag hebben? Welke horloge is je "kwijl-van-de...*

Deze El Primero graag ;-)


----------



## Bidle

*Re: Welk(e) horloge(s) wil je nog graag hebben? Welke horloge is je "kwijl-van-de...*



104RS said:


> Deze El Primero graag ;-)


Heel eerlijk ik vind het origineel niet echt super en deze ook niet. Heb altijd het idee dat de balans van de subdials niet goed is en dat ze daarom de subdials maar overlappend hebben gemaakt. Een designoplossing voor een designprobleem. Dan nog de ring die doorbroken wordt door de datum. Maar goed dat smaken verschillen. ;-)

Persoonlijk zou ik dan eerder voor de "dames-versie" gaan. Althans in die categorie plaatst Zenith onderstaand model van 38mm ipv 42mm. Ik vind deze een stuk beter in balans enkel oogt die wel een stuk drukker.


----------



## 104RS

*Re: Welk(e) horloge(s) wil je nog graag hebben? Welke horloge is je "kwijl-van-de...*



Bidle said:


> Heel eerlijk ik vind het origineel niet echt super en deze ook niet. Heb altijd het idee dat de balans van de subdials niet goed is en dat ze daarom de subdials maar overlappend hebben gemaakt. Een designoplossing voor een designprobleem. Dan nog de ring die doorbroken wordt door de datum. Maar goed dat smaken verschillen. ;-)
> 
> Persoonlijk zou ik dan eerder voor de "dames-versie" gaan. Althans in die categorie plaatst Zenith onderstaand model van 38mm ipv 42mm. Ik vind deze een stuk beter in balans enkel oogt die wel een stuk drukker.


Ik moet zeggen dat de kwaliteit van mijn foto ook wel belabberd is en het horloge eigenlijk geen eer aan doet.
De 38MM zoals op jouw foto heb ik ook even omgehad, alleen was die voorzien van een stalen band. 
De opzet van de wijzerplaat van dat formaat is inderdaad een stuk fraaier, maar ik vond hem toch wat aan de kleine kant, een beetje het Speedmaster Automatic vs. Professional verhaal.

Normaal neig ik zelf ook naar kleine(re) horloges, maar bij deze voelde het formaat van 42mm toch net wat beter.
Echter is het design van de kleinere variant van deze Zenith inderdaad juist mooier dan de grotere, het tegenovergestelde van het verhaal bij de Speedmaster waar juist de Professional een stuk fraaier is.

Maar ach, haalbaar zijn ze toch nog láng niet, dus wat dat betreft maakt het weinig uit.... ;-)


----------



## Bidle

*Re: Welk(e) horloge(s) wil je nog graag hebben? Welke horloge is je "kwijl-van-de...*

Goed dat je ze al gepast hebt. Ben het helemaal met je eens en kan me vinden in de vergelijking. Zo vind ik de PO van Omega mooier in 45mm, maar toch te groot. De 42mm is dan het alternatief, maar qua verhouding veel te dik.

Wat betreft dat het voorlopig nog niet aan de orde is. 
Ach ja,... uiteindelijk is het sowieso niet belangrijk want het zijn maar spullen. Uiteraard weet je dat, maar dat maakt het er niet minder leuk om. Gewoon lekker passen en kijken wat beter staat is. 
Voordat je het weet loop je met een mooie Zenith om de pols.


----------



## Gisae

*Re: Welk(e) horloge(s) wil je nog graag hebben? Welke horloge is je "kwijl-van-de...*



Martin18 said:


> Na een suggestie van iemand in het public forum kwam ik op dit horloge. Zeker het "kwijl van de week" horloge voor mij!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sarpaneva Watches - Korona RG/WG


Of deze:


----------



## Bidle

*Re: Welk(e) horloge(s) wil je nog graag hebben? Welke horloge is je "kwijl-van-de...*

Grappig, ik herkende de foto meteen als een foto van ABP.


----------



## 104RS

*Re: Welk(e) horloge(s) wil je nog graag hebben? Welke horloge is je "kwijl-van-de...*



Bidle said:


> Goed dat je ze al gepast hebt. Ben het helemaal met je eens en kan me vinden in de vergelijking. Zo vind ik de PO van Omega mooier in 45mm, maar toch te groot. De 42mm is dan het alternatief, maar qua verhouding veel te dik.
> 
> Wat betreft dat het voorlopig nog niet aan de orde is.
> Ach ja,... uiteindelijk is het sowieso niet belangrijk want het zijn maar spullen. Uiteraard weet je dat, maar dat maakt het er niet minder leuk om. Gewoon lekker passen en kijken wat beter staat is.
> Voordat je het weet loop je met een mooie Zenith om de pols.


Uiteraard had ik meteen netjes aangegeven dat ik geen intentie had om er een te kopen maar alleen even kwam kijken, maar ik móest van de medewerkster aldaar alsnog een groot deel van de El Primero collectie om proberen. Het was een ontzettende marteling kan ik je zeggen ;-)

Trouwens staan hier net als bij merl de Enicar Sherpa's & Graph's al sinds dag 1 heel hoog aangeschreven (zie o.a. mijn avatar), die zijn wellicht op een iets kortere termijn nog een keer haalbaar.


----------



## Martin18

*Re: Welk(e) horloge(s) wil je nog graag hebben? Welke horloge is je "kwijl-van-de-dag" horloge?*

Ik kwam net dit horloge tegen, een Rado homage. Voor maar 100£, in verschillende uitvoeringen verkrijgbaar.


----------



## Bidle

*Re: Welk(e) horloge(s) wil je nog graag hebben? Welke horloge is je "kwijl-van-de-dag" horloge?*



Martin18 said:


> Ik kwam net dit horloge tegen, een Rado homage. Voor maar 100£, in verschillende uitvoeringen verkrijgbaar.


Brrrrr,... sorry Martin18, maar vind het helemaal niks. Een rustige wijzerplaat die verstoort wordt door een uitbarsting op de 12 en dan de band die alle aandacht opeist op een heel bijzondere manier. ;-)


----------



## Martin18

*Re: Welk(e) horloge(s) wil je nog graag hebben? Welke horloge is je "kwijl-van-de-dag" horloge?*



Bidle said:


> Brrrrr,... sorry Martin18, maar vind het helemaal niks. Een rustige wijzerplaat die verstoort wordt door een uitbarsting op de 12 en dan de band die alle aandacht opeist op een heel bijzondere manier. ;-)


Gelukkig zijn er zoveel horloges, zeker voor ieder wat wils


----------



## Bidle

*Re: Welk(e) horloge(s) wil je nog graag hebben? Welke horloge is je "kwijl-van-de-dag" horloge?*



Martin18 said:


> Gelukkig zijn er zoveel horloges, zeker voor ieder wat wils


Gelukkig wel! ;-)


----------



## billdesman

*Re: Welk(e) horloge(s) wil je nog graag hebben? Welke horloge is je "kwijl-van-de-dag" horloge?*

Ik kan er veel opnoemen maar de eerste 2 die in niet al te lange tijd zullen verschijnen zijn

1) Longines Legend Diver









2) Oris Aquis


----------



## Tom1977

*Re: Welk(e) horloge(s) wil je nog graag hebben? Welke horloge is je "kwijl-van-de-dag" horloge?*



billdesman said:


> Ik kan er veel opnoemen maar de eerste 2 die in niet al te lange tijd zullen verschijnen zijn
> 
> 1) Longines Legend Diver
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2) Oris Aquis


Uitstekende keuzes! Staan ook hoog op mijn wishlist! Heb zelf al een Oris Col Moshin en de kwaliteit is super


----------



## Inca Bloc

*Re: Welk(e) horloge(s) wil je nog graag hebben? Welke horloge is je "kwijl-van-de-dag" horloge?*

Rangeman :
















(deze gaat er ook komen, helaas in België niet evident om er één te kopen in een winkel. Ik wil hem nl éérst eens om mijn pols doen, om te "voelen" of hij zich comfortabel laat dragen...)

*UPDATE*
Ik heb hem ondertussen kunnen bemachtigen


----------



## 104RS

*Re: Welk(e) horloge(s) wil je nog graag hebben? Welke horloge is je "kwijl-van-de-dag" horloge?*



Inca Bloc said:


> Rangeman :
> View attachment 1428632
> 
> 
> View attachment 1428633
> 
> 
> (deze gaat er ook komen, helaas in België niet evident om er één te kopen in een winkel. Ik wil hem nl éérst eens om mijn pols doen, om te "voelen" of hij zich comfortabel laat dragen...)
> 
> *UPDATE*
> Ik heb hem ondertussen kunnen bemachtigen
> View attachment 1432305


Het scheelt dat hij waterdicht is, nu je er in real-life op kan kwijlen ;-)

Deze twee staan hier ook nog hoog aangeschreven, de "echte" Strela's:


----------



## Inca Bloc

*Re: Welk(e) horloge(s) wil je nog graag hebben? Welke horloge is je "kwijl-van-de-dag" horloge?*



104RS said:


> Het scheelt dat hij waterdicht is, nu je er in real-life op kan kwijlen ;-)


 eens de "kwijl van de dag" in mijn bezit is, kijk ik stiekum al uit naar een nieuwe "kwijl van de dag" ;-)


----------



## 104RS

*Re: Welk(e) horloge(s) wil je nog graag hebben? Welke horloge is je "kwijl-van-de-dag" horloge?*



Inca Bloc said:


> eens de "kwijl van de dag" in mijn bezit is, kijk ik stiekum al uit naar een nieuwe "kwijl van de dag" ;-)


Het is echt oneerlijk hoe onze hersenen werken zeg, damn you Watchuseek! ;-)


----------



## Inca Bloc

*Re: Welk(e) horloge(s) wil je nog graag hebben? Welke horloge is je "kwijl-van-de-dag" horloge?*



104RS said:


> Het is echt oneerlijk hoe onze hersenen werken zeg, damn you Watchuseek! ;-)


zeg dat wel! Zonder WUS was bv Chinees voor mij àltijd "rommel" gebleven ;-)


----------



## Martin_B

*Re: Welk(e) horloge(s) wil je nog graag hebben? Welke horloge is je "kwijl-van-de-dag" horloge?*



Inca Bloc said:


> zeg dat wel! Zonder WUS was bv Chinees voor mij àltijd "rommel" gebleven ;-)


Of nr 39 met rijst


----------



## MHe225

*Re: Welk(e) horloge(s) wil je nog graag hebben? Welke horloge is je "kwijl-van-de-dag" horloge?*



Martin_B said:


> Of nr 39 met rijst


Kijk maar uit, dadelijk grijpt de moderator meneer in. Zo'n uitspraak kan tot relletjes leiden, toch? :-d

Pre-WUS waren Chinese horloges helemaal niet op mijn radar en nimmer kunnen bevroeden dat mijn Chinese collectie groter (in aantal) zou worden dan mijn Zwitserse / Westerse collectie. Da's dan toch wel een van de plussen van hier rondneuzen: het verbreedt je horizon en verkleint je banksaldo.


----------



## Inca Bloc

*Re: Welk(e) horloge(s) wil je nog graag hebben? Welke horloge is je "kwijl-van-de-dag" horloge?*



Martin_B said:


> Of nr 39 met rijst


 Nummel nechedeltich, is dada-pukkie met lijst :-d


MHe225 said:


> Pre-WUS waren Chinese horloges helemaal niet op mijn radar en nimmer kunnen bevroeden dat mijn Chinese collectie groter (in aantal) zou worden dan mijn Zwitserse / Westerse collectie. Da's dan toch wel een van de plussen van hier rondneuzen: het verbreedt je horizon en verkleint je banksaldo.


 Haha, ik ben ook ten prooi gevallen aan het post-WUS-syndroom ;-)


----------



## T_I

*Re: Welk(e) horloge(s) wil je nog graag hebben? Welke horloge is je "kwijl-van-de-dag" horloge?*



MHe225 said:


> Pre-WUS waren Chinese horloges helemaal niet op mijn radar en nimmer kunnen bevroeden dat mijn Chinese collectie groter (in aantal) zou worden dan mijn Zwitserse / Westerse collectie. Da's dan toch wel een van de plussen van hier rondneuzen: het verbreedt je horizon en verkleint je banksaldo.


Hier compleet andersom, zonder WUS zou ik stevast in de budget hoek hebben gezeten zodat ik kon sparen voor een Meistersinger. (Terwijl de Kemmner Einzieger met Sea-Gull loopwerk het prima doet voor 1/4 van de prijs en nog mooier ook)


----------



## Inca Bloc

*Re: Welk(e) horloge(s) wil je nog graag hebben? Welke horloge is je "kwijl-van-de-dag" horloge?*

Casio G-Shock Limited Edition 30TH ANNIVERSARY GW-A1030A-1AER

helaas enkele (onverwachte) onaangename afrekeningen en bijbetalingen in de bus gekregen privé, icm enkele wanbetalers (zakelijk), dus, ook al geeft de verkoper een hele leuke korting, het zal wel enkel een droom blijven deze keer.


----------



## Bidle

*Re: Welk(e) horloge(s) wil je nog graag hebben? Welke horloge is je "kwijl-van-de-dag" horloge?*



Inca Bloc said:


> Casio G-Shock Limited Edition 30TH ANNIVERSARY GW-A1030A-1AER
> 
> helaas enkele (onverwachte) onaangename afrekeningen en bijbetalingen in de bus gekregen privé, icm enkele wanbetalers (zakelijk), dus, ook al geeft de verkoper een hele leuke korting, het zal wel enkel een droom blijven deze keer.
> 
> View attachment 1439539
> 
> View attachment 1439541
> 
> View attachment 1439542


Geen idee hoe en waarom deze speciaal is, maar geef dan toch de voorkeur aan degene die je net binnen gesleept hebt.


----------



## Inca Bloc

*Re: Welk(e) horloge(s) wil je nog graag hebben? Welke horloge is je "kwijl-van-de-dag" horloge?*



Bidle said:


> Geen idee hoe en waarom deze speciaal is, maar geef dan toch de voorkeur aan degene die je net binnen gesleept hebt.


ik vind hem gewoon mooi (=dus speciaal voor mij) én bij Horloges - Koop uw horloge nu online - MYRwatches doen ze ook nog eens bijna 200€ vd prijs af......
grtzz


----------



## Inca Bloc

*Re: Welk(e) horloge(s) wil je nog graag hebben? Welke horloge is je "kwijl-van-de-dag" horloge?*

Déze Alpina . Staat bij prépensioener in de zaak, dus, je kent me, ik haal hem één der deze dagen uit.......


----------



## boeing767

*Re: Welk(e) horloge(s) wil je nog graag hebben? Welke horloge is je "kwijl-van-de-dag" horloge?*



Inca Bloc said:


> Déze Alpina . Staat bij prépensioener in de zaak, dus, je kent me, ik haal hem één der deze dagen uit.......
> 
> View attachment 1443287


Neeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee, jaloers.... Laat zo'n mooie Alpine nu net op mijn shortlist staan en Inca pikt hem gewoon even op :-d
Goed bezig Inca ;-)


----------



## boeing767

*Re: Welk(e) horloge(s) wil je nog graag hebben? Welke horloge is je "kwijl-van-de-dag" horloge?*

Heb blijkbaar weer een nieuwe "kwijl van de dag" gevonden. Nadat ik deze maand net een Citizen Nighthawk gekocht heb overweeg ik toch sterk om deze of maand of die maand erop misschien een Steinhart Ocean Vintage Military te kopen... Ik dacht dat ik na het kopen wel weer voor een paar maanden genezen zou zijn :-(

Wie kan mij hier vanaf praten, want dit is echt niet goed (voor mijn portemonnee) :-d


----------



## Inca Bloc

*Re: Welk(e) horloge(s) wil je nog graag hebben? Welke horloge is je "kwijl-van-de-dag" horloge?*



boeing767 said:


> Heb blijkbaar weer een nieuwe "kwijl van de dag" gevonden. Nadat ik deze maand net een Citizen Nighthawk gekocht heb overweeg ik toch sterk om deze of maand of die maand erop misschien een Steinhart Ocean Vintage Military te kopen... Ik dacht dat ik na het kopen wel weer voor een paar maanden genezen zou zijn :-(
> 
> Wie kan mij hier vanaf praten, want dit is echt niet goed (voor mijn portemonnee) :-d
> 
> View attachment 1443382


je kan déze China PLA marine special diving automatic mechanical watch navy submariner overwegen, ik heb hem ook, het is mijn méést nauwkeurige automaat én hij is minder schadelijk voor je budget met zijn 120$ ;-)



boeing767 said:


> Neeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee, jaloers.... Laat zo'n mooie Alpine nu net op mijn shortlist staan en Inca pikt hem gewoon even op :-d
> Goed bezig Inca ;-)


 ik denk dat hij 800€ kost (of was het 1200?), maar ben er niet zeker van. Als je hem ad-hoc wil, kan ik je wel het adres van de juwelier geven (=mijn kameraad), want het is de laatste van een gelimteerde reeks, dus inclusief de mooie vlieger en box.....


----------



## boeing767

*Re: Welk(e) horloge(s) wil je nog graag hebben? Welke horloge is je "kwijl-van-de-dag" horloge?*



Inca Bloc said:


> je kan déze China PLA marine special diving automatic mechanical watch navy submariner overwegen, ik heb hem ook, het is mijn méést nauwkeurige automaat én hij is minder schadelijk voor je budget met zijn 120$ ;-)
> 
> ik denk dat hij 800€ kost (of was het 1200?), maar ben er niet zeker van. Als je hem ad-hoc wil, kan ik je wel het adres van de juwelier geven (=mijn kameraad), want het is de laatste van een gelimteerde reeks, dus inclusief de mooie vlieger en box.....


Bedankt voor het meedenken, maar het zou mij echt om deze Steinhart gaan, teveel reviews die te lovend zijn..... Ik ben normaal geen fan van duikers, maar deze militairy vintage vind ik echt gaaf. Ook wil ik niet dat overbekende Mercedes bolletje in mijn klokje ;-)

De Alpine tsjaa, ik heb de komende maanden geen zin om ruim 800 uit te geven aan een horloge, gezien het zomerseizoen wil ik nog op vakantie en ook de uren die ik nog wil maken met motorvliegen en zweefvliegen hakken in mijn budget ;-)

De Alpine moet voorlopig maar even een "kwijl" horloge blijven


----------



## Roelkalkboel

*Re: Welk(e) horloge(s) wil je nog graag hebben? Welke horloge is je "kwijl-van-de-dag" horloge?*



boeing767 said:


> Heb blijkbaar weer een nieuwe "kwijl van de dag" gevonden. Nadat ik deze maand net een Citizen Nighthawk gekocht heb overweeg ik toch sterk om deze of maand of die maand erop misschien een Steinhart Ocean Vintage Military te kopen... Ik dacht dat ik na het kopen wel weer voor een paar maanden genezen zou zijn :-(
> 
> Wie kan mij hier vanaf praten, want dit is echt niet goed (voor mijn portemonnee) :-d
> 
> View attachment 1443382


Er staat me iets bij van een forumlid hier die zijn OVM wilde gaan verkopen. Weet niet meer waar ik het heb gelezen maar als ke Kaliber een topic opent dat je er naar op zoek bent (als je m 2ehands wil) zal hij vast reageren


----------



## Bidle

*Re: Welk(e) horloge(s) wil je nog graag hebben? Welke horloge is je "kwijl-van-de-dag" horloge?*



boeing767 said:


> Wie kan mij hier vanaf praten, want dit is echt niet goed (voor mijn portemonnee) :-d
> 
> View attachment 1443382


Omdat je het vraagt: Wat moet je nu weer met nog een horloge,..... je kunt ze toch niet allemaal tegelijk dragen. Kan wel, maar dat is echt geen gezicht. Wat een flauwekul allemaal!

Kortom als je hem mooi vind, gewoon doen!! 

Zelf nu ook bezig met een andere verzamelaar voor een "kwijl-horloge". De beste man is zijn horlogeverzameling aan het terugbrengen. Eigenlijk zit het "kwijl-horloge" bij de survivors. Toch ergens twijfelt hij dus wie weet? Niet geschoten is altijd mis.


----------



## 104RS

*Re: Welk(e) horloge(s) wil je nog graag hebben? Welke horloge is je "kwijl-van-de-dag" horloge?*



Bidle said:


> Omdat je het vraagt: Wat moet je nu weer met nog een horloge,..... je kunt ze toch niet allemaal tegelijk dragen. Kan wel, maar dat is echt geen gezicht. Wat een flauwekul allemaal!
> 
> Kortom als je hem mooi vind, gewoon doen!!
> 
> Zelf nu ook bezig met een andere verzamelaar voor een "kwijl-horloge". De beste man is zijn horlogeverzameling aan het terugbrengen. Eigenlijk zit het "kwijl-horloge" bij de survivors. Toch ergens twijfelt hij dus wie weet? Niet geschoten is altijd mis.


Waarom zou je überhaupt een horloge kopen? Je kan op je telefoon toch ook zien hoe laat het is?? ;-)


----------



## 104RS

*Re: Welk(e) horloge(s) wil je nog graag hebben? Welke horloge is je "kwijl-van-de-dag" horloge?*

En weer ontopic. Deze twee staat bij mij nog erg hoog op mijn verlanglijstje:


----------



## Neeko

*Re: Welk(e) horloge(s) wil je nog graag hebben? Welke horloge is je "kwijl-van-de-dag" horloge?*

There are some very nice watches in this thread. To answer the original question these are 3 watches I would dearly love to acquire:


----------



## Bidle

*Re: Welk(e) horloge(s) wil je nog graag hebben? Welke horloge is je "kwijl-van-de-dag" horloge?*



Neeko said:


> There are some very nice watches in this thread. To answer the original question these are 3 watches I would dearly love to acquire:


These are indeed some nice watches, but if I can be picky. I would only like to have the GP. It is nice in balance. The JLC would be a great second, but can't appreciate the date. About the Zenith I can't get used to the overlapping sundials. Somehow for me it is a optical trick to compromise the size of the movement. With this case the balance of non-overlapping sundials would be off.


----------



## Neeko

*Re: Welk(e) horloge(s) wil je nog graag hebben? Welke horloge is je "kwijl-van-de-dag" horloge?*

Yes, I can see what you mean although I didn't really let that dissuade me from liking it. You aren't being picky at all, just pointing things out in more detail. Perhaps if the left (minute) sub-dial was below 12 it would have had more balance, similar to their Master Hometime model, calibre 975H. However, I really do like the GP and had an opportunity to buy it but could not come up with the necessary funds at the time. Pity, it is indeed a beauty and I also prefer the color combinations.


----------



## joins

*Re: Welk(e) horloge(s) wil je nog graag hebben? Welke horloge is je "kwijl-van-de-dag" horloge?*

De aevig corvid is in aantocht.
Nu heb ik mijn zinnen toch wel op deze gezet.


----------



## Bidle

*Re: Welk(e) horloge(s) wil je nog graag hebben? Welke horloge is je "kwijl-van-de-dag" horloge?*



Neeko said:


> Yes, I can see what you mean although I didn't really let that dissuade me from liking it. You aren't being picky at all, just pointing things out in more detail. Perhaps if the left (minute) sub-dial was below 12 it would have had more balance, similar to their Master Hometime model, calibre 975H. However, I really do like the GP and had an opportunity to buy it but could not come up with the necessary funds at the time. Pity, it is indeed a beauty and I also prefer the color combinations.


I think you are right in regarding of replacing the subdial underneath the twelve. 
Too bad you didn't had the funds to buy it. If I had to choose I would also prefer this version. Maybe one day you'll get lucky!!


----------



## MHe225

*Re: Welk(e) horloge(s) wil je nog graag hebben? Welke horloge is je "kwijl-van-de-dag" horloge?*




104RS said:


> En weer ontopic. Deze twee staat bij mij nog erg hoog op mijn verlanglijstje:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1444704


Heb die AquaStar eerder gezien, maar ben eigenlijk helemaal niet bekend met het horloge. Erg mooi, dat wel. Tja, die Omega ..... helemaal goed! Wat vind jij van de PloProf? Vind ikzelf ook al helemaal geweldig, alleen het prijskaartje ..... ben uiteindelijk voor de Ocean-7 LM7 gegaan - de PloProf die geen PloProf is.




joins said:


> .... Nu heb ik mijn zinnen toch wel op deze gezet.


Kingston of Nassau? Moeilijk te zeggen in deze foto. Als je de Kingston en Nassau naast elkaar ziet, dan is de Kingston, mits voorzien van gilt wijzerplaat, toch net nog wat mooier. Maar smaken verschillen. Nassau is "gewoon" te koop; Kingston's alleen in het "doorverkoop circuit" en de prijzen zijn tot belachelijke hoogte gestegen. Ik heb Plank-kits voor rond de $3,000 zien verkoper en mensen die er vroeg bij waren hebben daar destijds slechts $700 voor betaald. Succes met je zoektocht.


----------



## 104RS

*Re: Welk(e) horloge(s) wil je nog graag hebben? Welke horloge is je "kwijl-van-de-dag" horloge?*



MHe225 said:


> Heb die AquaStar eerder gezien, maar ben eigenlijk helemaal niet bekend met het horloge. Erg mooi, dat wel. Tja, die Omega ..... helemaal goed! Wat vind jij van de PloProf? Vind ikzelf ook al helemaal geweldig, alleen het prijskaartje ..... ben uiteindelijk voor de Ocean-7 LM7 gegaan - de PloProf die geen PloProf is.


De PloProf vind ik ook een leuk ding, alleen is een dergelijk fomaat niet echt voor mij weggelegd, het zou er aan mijn dunne pols waarschijnlijk uitzien alsof ik een rugzak meesleep. Daarom is de "Baby-PloProf" zoals ik hem hierboven postte een beter alternatief voor mij. Echter zal er geen van beiden op korte termijn komen, wellicht over een paar jaar. Die Ocean-7 kende ik trouwens niet, heb je een foto van waar je hem om je pols hebt?


----------



## MHe225

*Re: Welk(e) horloge(s) wil je nog graag hebben? Welke horloge is je "kwijl-van-de-dag" horloge?*



104RS said:


> ... Die Ocean-7 kende ik trouwens niet, heb je een foto van waar je hem om je pols hebt?


Geen polsplaatje, helaas - ik heb er ooit een paar gemaakt en die waren allemaal dusdanig beroerd dat ik ze niet eens opgeslagen heb. Zal bij gelegenheid een nieuwe poging wagen en hier plaatsen. Het formaat is 'n andere factor die mij weerhield de PloProf te kopen - tig duizend uitgeven om er achter te komen dat je een ondraagbaar horloge hebt (paar minuten bij de horlogeboer geven je dat gevoel niet). Dankzij de LM7 weet ik, dat ondanks het formaat, dit toch een (voor mij) draagbaar horloge is, hoewel niet iedereen het daar over eens zal zijn.
Ik heb de tweede generatie LM7 Pro in titanium en dat scheelt een jas - de stalen versie, evenals de Omega, is naast groot ook erg zwaar. De Ti LM7 is redelijk licht en draagt op rubber buitengewoon comfortabel. Enige: rubber is niet helemaal mijn ding en zou het liefst 'n "mesh" hebben. Heb even mijn rvs-mesh geprobeerd en dat draagt lekker en ziet goed uit, behoudens de mismatch rvs-titanium ..... wat een "problemen" (uit de "first world" categorie).
En wat een geleuter .... te veel woorden. Hoewel geen wrist-shot hoop ik dat jullie dit plaatje van mijn LM7 toch waarderen.


----------



## joins

*Re: Welk(e) horloge(s) wil je nog graag hebben? Welke horloge is je "kwijl-van-de-dag" horloge?*



MHe225 said:


> Kingston of Nassau? Moeilijk te zeggen in deze foto. Als je de Kingston en Nassau naast elkaar ziet, dan is de Kingston, mits voorzien van gilt wijzerplaat, toch net nog wat mooier. Maar smaken verschillen. Nassau is "gewoon" te koop; Kingston's alleen in het "doorverkoop circuit" en de prijzen zijn tot belachelijke hoogte gestegen. Ik heb Plank-kits voor rond de $3,000 zien verkoper en mensen die er vroeg bij waren hebben daar destijds slechts $700 voor betaald. Succes met je zoektocht.


Ik vind de nassau toch iets mooier. Is inderdaad gewoon te koop maar er is een wachttijd van 20 weken!!
Toch wat lang om helemaal vooruit te betalen.


----------



## MHe225

*Re: Welk(e) horloge(s) wil je nog graag hebben? Welke horloge is je "kwijl-van-de-dag" horloge?*



joins said:


> ... er is een wachttijd van 20 weken!! Toch wat lang om helemaal vooruit te betalen.


Kinderachtig ..... :-d

Alle gekheid op een stokje, ik ben het wel met je eens. De wachttijden bij MKII / Bill Yao lopen 'n beetje de spuigaten uit. 'n Aantal jaren geleden heb ik "stad en land" afgestruind, op zoek naar een IWC Mark XI of XV. En zo kwam ik bij MKII terecht. M'n timing bleek perfect, meneer Yao had net het plan opgevat om 'n uitloop serie (10 stuks) van de Quad10 te maken. Mijn naam kwam op een lijst en toen het sein op groen ging heb ik een aanbetaling van $250 gedaan, denkend dat ik het horloge 'n paar maanden later in huis zou hebben. Let wel, dit was een bestaand ontwerp en het was alleen een kwestie van "in elkaar schroeven". Uiteindelijk duurde het 14 maanden voordat mijn Quad10 arriveerde.

Ondertussen ook een aanbetaling voor de Kingston gedaan; totale wachttijd was 27 maanden. Meneer Yao verraste vriend en vijand toen hij de Nassau introduceerde en Kingston eigenaren kregen voorrang; vooruit, ook maar besteld en dit horloge was na ruim 7 weken al in huis. Inmiddels had ik mij ook al verplicht aan de Project 300 (Omega Seamaster hommage) en Project GMT (Rolex "PanAm" hommage) en ik wacht al 49 en 27 maanden respectievelijk.

Ik heb veel geduld en begrip voor de man, maar dit is toch eigenlijk wel te zot .....


----------



## Bidle

*Re: Welk(e) horloge(s) wil je nog graag hebben? Welke horloge is je "kwijl-van-de-dag" horloge?*



Bidle said:


> Zelf nu ook bezig met een andere verzamelaar voor een "kwijl-horloge". De beste man is zijn horlogeverzameling aan het terugbrengen. Eigenlijk zit het "kwijl-horloge" bij de survivors. Toch ergens twijfelt hij dus wie weet? Niet geschoten is altijd mis.


You can't win them all, maar deze komt binnenkort mijn kant op. Na een paar keer te hebben gemaild is het horloge me gegund. Heb van het bewuste horloge nog niet eens een foto gezien. De verzamelaar heeft eerder al eens iets verkocht waarvan ik de staat ken, dus de staat van deze zal vast wel goed zijn. Kortom weer eentje die van mijn lijstje af kan.


----------



## Martin_B

*Re: Welk(e) horloge(s) wil je nog graag hebben? Welke horloge is je "kwijl-van-de-dag" horloge?*

Heb je Gerard onder druk gezet? ;-)


----------



## MichielV

*Re: Welk(e) horloge(s) wil je nog graag hebben? Welke horloge is je "kwijl-van-de-dag" horloge?*



MHe225 said:


> Kinderachtig ..... :-d
> 
> Alle gekheid op een stokje, ik ben het wel met je eens. De wachttijden bij MKII / Bill Yao lopen 'n beetje de spuigaten uit. 'n Aantal jaren geleden heb ik "stad en land" afgestruind, op zoek naar een IWC Mark XI of XV. En zo kwam ik bij MKII terecht. M'n timing bleek perfect, meneer Yao had net het plan opgevat om 'n uitloop serie (10 stuks) van de Quad10 te maken. Mijn naam kwam op een lijst en toen het sein op groen ging heb ik een aanbetaling van $250 gedaan, denkend dat ik het horloge 'n paar maanden later in huis zou hebben. Let wel, dit was een bestaand ontwerp en het was alleen een kwestie van "in elkaar schroeven". Uiteindelijk duurde het 14 maanden voordat mijn Quad10 arriveerde.
> 
> Ondertussen ook een aanbetaling voor de Kingston gedaan; totale wachttijd was 27 maanden. Meneer Yao verraste vriend en vijand toen hij de Nassau introduceerde en Kingston eigenaren kregen voorrang; vooruit, ook maar besteld en dit horloge was na ruim 7 weken al in huis. Inmiddels had ik mij ook al verplicht aan de Project 300 (Omega Seamaster hommage) en Project GMT (Rolex "PanAm" hommage) en ik wacht al 49 en 27 maanden respectievelijk.
> 
> Ik heb veel geduld en begrip voor de man, maar dit is toch eigenlijk wel te zot .....


Ah, wachttijden. Ik sta nu inmiddels al 22 maanden op de wachtlijst voor een D.M.H. Als er geen vertraging is, dan moet ik nogmaals 16 maanden wachten voordat ik aan de beurt ben. :-d



Martin_B said:


> Heb je Gerard onder druk gezet? ;-)


Toen hij over kwijl horloge begon dacht ik eerst aan Rainer zijn 5711...Maar iets uit Gerard zijn collectie zou natuurlijk ook heel goed kunnen


----------



## Bidle

*Welk(e) horloge(s) wil je nog graag hebben? Welke horloge is je "kwijl-van-de...*



Martin_B said:


> Heb je Gerard onder druk gezet? ;-)


Nee, Gerard heb ik al leeg geroofd. ;-) 
Zonder gekheid van Gerard heb ik, met goed overleg, in totaal 3 horloges over kunnen nemen. Ze waren me gegund, mede omdat hij in mij ook een liefhebber ziet.

Dit is iemand anders. Ga straks het geld overmaken en dan waarschijnlijk nog 2wk wachten. Moet namelijk eerst weer op reis.


----------



## Bidle

*Re: Welk(e) horloge(s) wil je nog graag hebben? Welke horloge is je "kwijl-van-de-dag" horloge?*



MichielV said:


> Toen hij over kwijl horloge begon dacht ik eerst aan Rainer zijn 5711...Maar iets uit Gerard zijn collectie zou natuurlijk ook heel goed kunnen


Nope,... enne die mag natuurlijk idd niet ontbreken in de collectie. Daarbij als een horloge nog te verkrijgen is, dan koop ik hem toch liever nieuw. ;-)
Hier een paar foto's van de 5711-010:
https://www.flickr.com/photos/bidle/sets/72157632620536344/

@Beide: Jullie "moeten" het in een vertrouwd hoekje van me zoeken. Horloge stamt nog maar net uit de 'goede' periode. 

ps. Sorry voor de dubbelquote, maar knippen en plakken met de iPad.


----------



## billdesman

*Re: Welk(e) horloge(s) wil je nog graag hebben? Welke horloge is je "kwijl-van-de-dag" horloge?*



billdesman said:


> Ik kan er veel opnoemen maar de eerste 2 die in niet al te lange tijd zullen verschijnen zijn
> 
> 1) Longines Legend Diver
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2) Oris Aquis


Nou, ik heb de LLD om mijn pols gehad. Kwijl


----------



## Bidle

*Re: Welk(e) horloge(s) wil je nog graag hebben? Welke horloge is je "kwijl-van-de-dag" horloge?*



billdesman said:


> Nou, ik heb de LLD om mijn pols gehad. Kwijl


Mooi, goed dat je hem hebt kunnen weerstaan. ;-) Vind zelf de versie zonder datum het mooist.


----------



## billdesman

*Re: Welk(e) horloge(s) wil je nog graag hebben? Welke horloge is je "kwijl-van-de-dag" horloge?*

Die zonder datum is inderdaad mooier, maar ik betrap mijzelf erop stiekem vaak naar de datum kijken. Ik zou er denk ik niet zonder kunnen.


----------



## Bidle

*Re: Welk(e) horloge(s) wil je nog graag hebben? Welke horloge is je "kwijl-van-de-dag" horloge?*



billdesman said:


> Die zonder datum is inderdaad mooier, maar ik betrap mijzelf erop stiekem vaak naar de datum kijken. Ik zou er denk ik niet zonder kunnen.


Hmmmm,... je bent WIS of je bent het niet! ;-)

Nee hoor, aan iedereen zelf om te bepalen hoe om te gaan met je hobby.


----------



## sham927

*Re: Welk(e) horloge(s) wil je nog graag hebben? Welke horloge is je "kwijl-van-de-dag" horloge?*

Ik wil nog graag een Boschett Cave Dweller hebben met blauwe plaat, maar hoe ik daar aan ga komen is nog even de grote vraag


----------



## barry72

*Re: Welk(e) horloge(s) wil je nog graag hebben? Welke horloge is je "kwijl-van-de-dag" horloge?*

Deze 2 voor mijn verjaardag aub, ze zijn allebei 34mm en hebben een blauwe dial...



















Donaties zijn welkom :-d


----------



## barry72

*Re: Welk(e) horloge(s) wil je nog graag hebben? Welke horloge is je "kwijl-van-de-dag" horloge?*

Deze mag er ook aan toegevoegd worden..


----------



## barry72

*Re: Welk(e) horloge(s) wil je nog graag hebben? Welke horloge is je "kwijl-van-de-dag" horloge?*

Deze dus 



















The Arnold & Son HMS1 Collection


----------



## Skv

*Re: Welk(e) horloge(s) wil je nog graag hebben? Welke horloge is je "kwijl-van-de-dag" horloge?*



boeing767 said:


> Heb blijkbaar weer een nieuwe "kwijl van de dag" gevonden. Nadat ik deze maand net een Citizen Nighthawk gekocht heb overweeg ik toch sterk om deze of maand of die maand erop misschien een Steinhart Ocean Vintage Military te kopen... Ik dacht dat ik na het kopen wel weer voor een paar maanden genezen zou zijn :-(
> 
> Wie kan mij hier vanaf praten, want dit is echt niet goed (voor mijn portemonnee) :-d
> 
> View attachment 1443382


Ik heb hem onlangs gekocht en het is een heerlijk klokje..


----------



## Tom1977

*Re: Welk(e) horloge(s) wil je nog graag hebben? Welke horloge is je "kwijl-van-de-dag" horloge?*



boeing767 said:


> Bedankt voor het meedenken, maar het zou mij echt om deze Steinhart gaan, teveel reviews die te lovend zijn..... Ik ben normaal geen fan van duikers, maar deze militairy vintage vind ik echt gaaf. Ook wil ik niet dat overbekende Mercedes bolletje in mijn klokje ;-)
> 
> De Alpine tsjaa, ik heb de komende maanden geen zin om ruim 800 uit te geven aan een horloge, gezien het zomerseizoen wil ik nog op vakantie en ook de uren die ik nog wil maken met motorvliegen en zweefvliegen hakken in mijn budget ;-)
> 
> De Alpine moet voorlopig maar even een "kwijl" horloge blijven


Hey 767, ik heb een OVM die ik wel van de hand wil doen. Ben fondsen aan het verzamelen voor een Black Bay;-)

PM me maar indien interesse

Gr.,

Tom


----------



## Bidle

*Re: Welk(e) horloge(s) wil je nog graag hebben? Welke horloge is je "kwijl-van-de-dag" horloge?*



barry72 said:


> Deze 2 voor mijn verjaardag aub, ze zijn allebei 34mm en hebben een blauwe dial...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Donaties zijn welkom :-d


Waarom niet de iets grotere DateJust 36mm. Ook een schitterende blauwe plaat!!


----------



## JohnGo

*Re: Welk(e) horloge(s) wil je nog graag hebben? Welke horloge is je "kwijl-van-de-dag" horloge?*

34mm is mij toch iets te klein, Als we dan toch over Rolex bezig zijn, de 40 mm van de Milgauss lijkt me dan weer ideaal om stijlvol mee voor de dag te komen.
Ik ben de laatste tijd meer en meer van het 'tijdloze' en recht voor de raap-design van dit horloge gaan houden... en die kleurstelling


----------



## Bidle

*Re: Welk(e) horloge(s) wil je nog graag hebben? Welke horloge is je "kwijl-van-de-dag" horloge?*

Ook een mooi horloge, kon er in het begin niet aan wennen. Heb zelf ook de witte en vind die eigenlijk mooier.


----------



## JohnGo

*Re: Welk(e) horloge(s) wil je nog graag hebben? Welke horloge is je "kwijl-van-de-dag" horloge?*



Bidle said:


> Ook een mooi horloge, kon er in het begin niet aan wennen. Heb zelf ook de witte en vind die eigenlijk mooier.


Over smaken en kleuren gaan we niet twisten, deze heeft mijn voorkeur, de witte oogt iets sterieler en heeft 'a different appeal' doordat de aandacht m.i. meer naar die oranje secondenwijzer toegetrokken wordt...
Mag er ook zijn hoor.


----------



## Bidle

*Re: Welk(e) horloge(s) wil je nog graag hebben? Welke horloge is je "kwijl-van-de-dag" horloge?*



JohnGo said:


> Over smaken en kleuren gaan we niet twisten, deze heeft mijn voorkeur, de witte oogt iets sterieler en heeft 'a different appeal' doordat de aandacht m.i. meer naar die oranje secondenwijzer toegetrokken wordt...
> Mag er ook zijn hoor.


Ze zijn beide gaaf en ook erg verschillend. Hier dan een foto van de "mooiste" 

Rolex Milgaus zwart 02 by Bidle, on Flickr


----------



## barry72

*Re: Welk(e) horloge(s) wil je nog graag hebben? Welke horloge is je "kwijl-van-de-dag" horloge?*



Bidle said:


> Waarom niet de iets grotere DateJust 36mm. Ook een schitterende blauwe plaat!!


Ja, graag en vlgs mij ook maar $400 verschil. Ik zoek er een zonder datum en met een blauw 3-6-9 plaat


----------



## Bidle

*Re: Welk(e) horloge(s) wil je nog graag hebben? Welke horloge is je "kwijl-van-de-dag" horloge?*

Niet echt, althans voor mij niet, een kwijl horloge maar toch wel leuk om te delen. De nieuwe Nautilus is wel echt een hoogstandje qua techniek. De datum die je niet per ongeluk kan verzetten, etc, etc.

Hier een filmpje en uitleg van het gevaarte:





Ondanks dat het technisch weer heel mooi in elkaar zit, vind ik de standaard Nautilus het mooist. Dat is gewoon de icoon. Deze nieuwe modellen zijn overigens ook nog eens behoorlijk dik,......


----------



## MisterHo

*Re: Welk(e) horloge(s) wil je nog graag hebben? Welke horloge is je "kwijl-van-de-dag" horloge?*

Mijn wens om het nog ooit te bezitten:

Bovet Pininfarina Cambiano Chrono:








Een stukje Italiaanse moderniteit met de geschiedenis van Bovet!

Maar ik denk dat een Panerai 1950 Luminor Ceramic ook niet mis is:








En natuurlijk een IWC Big Pilot, een standaard versie is nog te betalen!

"ondertussen vul ik 10 euromillions formulieren in: 5,17,21,35,48 sterren 1&3..... en maar hopen!"


----------



## Bidle

*Re: Welk(e) horloge(s) wil je nog graag hebben? Welke horloge is je "kwijl-van-de-dag" horloge?*

Die Panerai is idd mooi, maar met zijn 47mm eigenlijk te groot.

Big Pilot blijft een fantastische klok, dan wel de tweede generatie en met de band van de eerste,... de bruine dus.  Merk wel dat ik die van mij bijna nooit draag. Eigenlijk geen echte goede reden voor. Heb soms het idee/gevoel dat net te populaire mannen ermee lopen.


----------



## MisterHo

*Re: Welk(e) horloge(s) wil je nog graag hebben? Welke horloge is je "kwijl-van-de-dag" horloge?*

p


Bidle said:


> Die Panerai is idd mooi, maar met zijn 47mm eigenlijk te groot.
> 
> Big Pilot blijft een fantastische klok, dan wel de tweede generatie en met de band van de eerste,... de bruine dus.  Merk wel dat ik die van mij bijna nooit draag. Eigenlijk geen echte goede reden voor. Heb soms het idee/gevoel dat net te populaire mannen ermee lopen.


Eigenlijk moet je voor een Panerai(of andere xxl horloges) armen als schwarzenegger hebben.
Ik woon hier aan de costa en dat is toch Rolex publiek, alhoewel ik er ook 1 heb vind ik Rolex toch meer voor aso-rijkaards ;-)

Jammer dat je je Big Pilot niet draagt, zo verwaarloos je je vrouw/vriendin toch ook niet? ;-)


----------



## Bidle

*Re: Welk(e) horloge(s) wil je nog graag hebben? Welke horloge is je "kwijl-van-de-dag" horloge?*



MisterHo said:


> p
> 
> Eigenlijk moet je voor een Panerai(of andere xxl horloges) armen als schwarzenegger hebben.
> Ik woon hier aan de costa en dat is toch Rolex publiek, alhoewel ik er ook 1 heb vind ik Rolex toch meer voor aso-rijkaards ;-)
> 
> Jammer dat je je Big Pilot niet draagt, zo verwaarloos je je vrouw/vriendin toch ook niet? ;-)


Heb zelf helemaal geen brede polsen, maar vind mijn 292 met 45mm prima gaan. Komt ook mede door het min of meer ontbreken van de lugs. Heb ook een 243 met 44mm en die gaat ook nog. Echter die nieuwe modellen van 47mm, dat is echt te veel van het goede.

Wat betreft het dragen,... denk dat ik eigenlijk gewoon te veel horloges heb en toch vaak neig naar een paar favorieten.


----------



## MHe225

*Re: Welk(e) horloge(s) wil je nog graag hebben? Welke horloge is je "kwijl-van-de-dag" horloge?*



Bidle said:


> Big Pilot blijft een fantastische klok, dan wel de tweede generatie en met de band van de eerste,... de bruine dus.  Merk wel dat ik die van mij bijna nooit draag. Eigenlijk geen echte goede reden voor. Heb soms het idee/gevoel dat net te populaire mannen ermee lopen.


BP staat erg hoog op mijn lijstje, maar ik heb mij er ook bij neergelegd dat ie er nooit gaat komen; BP is domweg té BIG. Ik heb de BP vaker dan ééns omgehad, maar hij is gewoon te groot. Heel, heel erg jammer. M'n Portuguese en VC Ingenieur kunnen nét en die zijn "slechts" 42 mm. En dan de Perpetual Calendars - ook al zo mooi, maar ook te duur en te groot. Misschien maar goed ook.


----------



## Bidle

*Re: Welk(e) horloge(s) wil je nog graag hebben? Welke horloge is je "kwijl-van-de-dag" horloge?*

Ik vond de Perpetual Calendars in het begin ook mooi. Totdat ik er eentje om had, dan zijn het echt net tonnetjes. Komt natuurlijk door het "geleende" uurwerk dat een mega opbouw kent. Je zou er voor de grap een keer eentje moeten omdoen. Grote kans dat je hem ook meer als een tonnetje gaat zien. 

Verder kent het uurwerk ook een hoop problemen.


----------



## barry72

*Re: Welk(e) horloge(s) wil je nog graag hebben? Welke horloge is je "kwijl-van-de-dag" horloge?*

Ik heb hem gevonden het is dus de Rolex Oyster Perpetual Ref 116000


----------



## Bidle

*Re: Welk(e) horloge(s) wil je nog graag hebben? Welke horloge is je "kwijl-van-de-dag" horloge?*



barry72 said:


> Ik heb hem gevonden het is dus de Rolex Oyster Perpetual Ref 116000


Mooi!!


----------



## Tom1977

*Re: Welk(e) horloge(s) wil je nog graag hebben? Welke horloge is je "kwijl-van-de-dag" horloge?*










Hopelijk binnenkort...


----------



## boeing767

*Re: Welk(e) horloge(s) wil je nog graag hebben? Welke horloge is je "kwijl-van-de-dag" horloge?*

Ik kan een "kwijl-van-de-dag" afstrepen..... De voorpret is begonnen


----------



## Inca Bloc

*Re: Welk(e) horloge(s) wil je nog graag hebben? Welke horloge is je "kwijl-van-de-dag" horloge?*

deze zal snel de mijne zijn


----------



## boeing767

*Re: Welk(e) horloge(s) wil je nog graag hebben? Welke horloge is je "kwijl-van-de-dag" horloge?*



Inca Bloc said:


> deze zal snel de mijne zijn


Ben normaal gesproken geen Casio fan, maar deze is voor mij zeker een uitzondering op de regel, prima keuze Inca |>


----------



## Inca Bloc

*Re: Welk(e) horloge(s) wil je nog graag hebben? Welke horloge is je "kwijl-van-de-dag" horloge?*



barry72 said:


> Ik heb hem gevonden het is dus de Rolex Oyster Perpetual Ref 116000


erg mooi met blauwe dial, het licht speelt echt prachtig met dat blauw. Ik heb er ook zo ééntje gehad, hier ga je écht veel plezier van hebben.


----------



## Inca Bloc

*Re: Welk(e) horloge(s) wil je nog graag hebben? Welke horloge is je "kwijl-van-de-dag" horloge?*



boeing767 said:


> Ben normaal gesproken geen Casio fan, maar deze is voor mij zeker een uitzondering op de regel, prima keuze Inca |>


 Dank dank  Sinds ik over mijn quartz-angst uit ben is het aanbod plots veel groter (en betaalbaarder) geworden hé... ;-) Dus, zin in een nieuw uurwerk? kopen die handel! Geen duizenden €'s kwijt , maar een paar 100-jes  Deze vind ik trouwens ook heel mooi : Casio Edifice EF-527L-1AVEF - Piloot horloge Afstand berekenen


----------



## boeing767

*Re: Welk(e) horloge(s) wil je nog graag hebben? Welke horloge is je "kwijl-van-de-dag" horloge?*



Inca Bloc said:


> Dank dank  Sinds ik over mijn quartz-angst uit ben is het aanbod plots veel groter (en betaalbaarder) geworden hé... ;-) Dus, zin in een nieuw uurwerk? kopen die handel! Geen duizenden €'s kwijt , maar een paar 100-jes  Deze vind ik trouwens ook heel mooi : Casio Edifice EF-527L-1AVEF - Piloot horloge Afstand berekenen


Tsja sommige mensen vinden 20 euro al veel voor een horloge ;-)
Ik wil nog de nieuwe Alpine (quartz, nee geen automaat) op de kop tikken, maar ik wacht nog voor een speciaal moment....

Quartz angst verdwijnt wel, ik heb wat automaten (is er weer één onderweg), maar in tegenstelling tot de meeste horloge liefhebbers hier heb ik STERKE voorkeur voor quartz :-!
Geen gezeik met (hij loopt 5 sec te snel of te langzaam). Het gezeik dat het batterijtje opraakt snap ik ook niet, want een automaat heeft ook onderhoud nodig (en moet je iedere keer opnieuw instellen en opwinden)... Batterij gaat toch gemiddeld 3 tot 4 jaar mee. En dat een quartz geen emotie heeft vind ik ook zo overdreven... Alsof je bij een auto ook alleen emotie kan vinden onder de motorkap.... Wellicht bij een BMW met zo'n lekkere 6-in lijn, maar voor de rest, allemaal onzin (mijn mening natuurlijk). Alsof een Porsche zijn emotie heeft verloren nadat ze gestopt zijn met de luchtgekoelde motoren (waarschijnlijk denk jij daar wel zo over gok ik zo Inca 

Maar terug naar de quartz discussie. Komt dan toch die lui Nederlander in mij weer naar boven :-d

ps. Dit horloge vind ik dan persoonlijk weer te druk


----------



## Inca Bloc

*Re: Welk(e) horloge(s) wil je nog graag hebben? Welke horloge is je "kwijl-van-de-dag" horloge?*



boeing767 said:


> Tsja sommige mensen vinden 20 euro al veel voor een horloge ;-)
> 
> Quartz angst verdwijnt wel, ik heb wat automaten, maar in tegenstelling tot de meeste horloge liefhebbers hier heb ik STERKE voorkeur voor quartz :-!
> Geen gezeik met (hij loopt 5 sec te snel of te langzaam). Het gezeik dat het batterijtje opraakt snap ik ook niet, want een automaat heeft ook onderhoud nodig (en moet je iedere keer opnieuw instellen en opwinden)... Batterij gaat toch gemiddeld 3 tot 4 jaar mee.
> 
> Komt dan toch die lui Nederlander in mij weer naar boven :-d


 de Navihawk helpt je in één keer van àlle (kleine) nadeeltjes die je noemt af ;-)


----------



## Martin18

*Re: Welk(e) horloge(s) wil je nog graag hebben? Welke horloge is je "kwijl-van-de-dag" horloge?*

Vandaag een bezoekje gebracht aan de nieuwe IWC boutique in Amsterdam.

Een werknemer was zo vriendelijk om mij een uitgebreide rondleiding te geven. Als u in de buurt bent raad ik het ook zeker aan om even binnen te lopen.

Uiteraard was dit horloge het hoogtepunt, de Yachtclub Amsterdam limited edition, gelimiteerd tot 5 stuks, waarvan er reeds 2 verkocht zijn.



















Het 'kwijl van de week' horloge voor mij.


----------



## MHe225

*Re: Welk(e) horloge(s) wil je nog graag hebben? Welke horloge is je "kwijl-van-de-dag" horloge?*



Martin18 said:


> Vandaag een bezoekje gebracht aan de nieuwe IWC boutique in Amsterdam ......


Was dat toeval, of wist je dat de IWC Boutique vandaag opende?

En nu de €100-vraag: ben jij nog met meneer Ernie van WUS of meneer Tan* op de foto gegaan? Ik heb even rondgeneusd maar jou (nog) niet gezien ;-)









* Humberto for friends - Anneke en Humberto hebben samen in de collegebanken gezeten, hoewel dat niet ook betekent dat wij in dezelfde vertoeven


----------



## Martin18

*Welk(e) horloge(s) wil je nog graag hebben? Welke horloge is je "kwijl-van-de...*



MHe225 said:


> Was dat toeval, of wist je dat de IWC Boutique vandaag opende?
> 
> En nu de €100-vraag: ben jij nog met meneer Ernie van WUS of meneer Tan* op de foto gegaan? Ik heb even rondgeneusd maar jou (nog) niet gezien ;-)
> 
> View attachment 1470387
> 
> 
> * Humberto for friends - Anneke en Humberto hebben samen in de collegebanken gezeten, hoewel dat niet ook betekent dat wij in dezelfde vertoeven


De officiële opening gisteren, dit was alleen voor de pers en genodigden (zoals meneer Tan).
Ik had toevallig gister wat foto's gezien van de Botique en het leek mij wel leuk om een kijkje te nemen, vandaag was de eerste dag dat het open was voor bezoekers. Overigens is de Boutique echt prachtig, erg mooi en modieus ingericht.

Ik zou het een eer hebben gevonden om Ernie de hand te schudden, maar helaas, nog eventjes wachten.

(als u dit leest, Ernie, ik zal niet rusten voordat dit moment werkelijkheid wordt!)


----------



## MHe225

*Re: Welk(e) horloge(s) wil je nog graag hebben? Welke horloge is je "kwijl-van-de...*



Martin18 said:


> De officiële opening gisteren, dit was alleen voor de pers en genodigden (zoals meneer Tan).....


Hmmm, makes sense. Ik was een klein beetje op het verkeerde been gezet in deze post (klik voor volledige post):




> Amsterdam, 25 April 2014 - IWC Schaffhausen has chosen the city of Amsterdam for its first boutique in The Netherlands, pinpointing 49 PC Hooftstraat .....



Enne, Martin18, zou moeten lukken om meneer Ernie 'n keer de hand te drukken - er zijn 1 of 2 GTG's geweest waarbij hij ook z'n opwachting maakte.


----------



## Skv

*Re: Welk(e) horloge(s) wil je nog graag hebben? Welke horloge is je "kwijl-van-de-dag" horloge?*



boeing767 said:


> Ik kan een "kwijl-van-de-dag" afstrepen..... De voorpret is begonnen
> View attachment 1467196


Ik heb m, leuk ding! Krijg je geen spijt van!


----------



## Martin18

*Welk(e) horloge(s) wil je nog graag hebben? Welke horloge is je "kwijl-van-de...*



MHe225 said:


> Hmmm, makes sense. Ik was een klein beetje op het verkeerde been gezet in deze post (klik voor volledige post):
> 
> 
> Enne, Martin18, zou moeten lukken om meneer Ernie 'n keer de hand te drukken - er zijn 1 of 2 GTG's geweest waarbij hij ook z'n opwachting maakte.


De post van Ernie laat inderdaad de verkeerde datum zien. Overigens hoop ik hem te ontmoeten op Baselworld volgend jaar: ik kijk er nu al naar uit.


----------



## boeing767

*Re: Welk(e) horloge(s) wil je nog graag hebben? Welke horloge is je "kwijl-van-de-dag" horloge?*



Jelle86 said:


> Ik heb m, leuk ding! Krijg je geen spijt van!


Hoop het, normaal absoluut geen fan van Divers of Rolex (achtige) horloges, maar na de "try on Magrette tour", heb ik er toch een zwak voor gekregen.... En deze Steinhart sprong eruit! En mijn ervaring met Steinhart is goed, dus we kijken in spanning uit naar het product


----------



## Tom1977

*Re: Welk(e) horloge(s) wil je nog graag hebben? Welke horloge is je "kwijl-van-de-dag" horloge?*

Heb de mijne net verkocht van de week. Was prachtig hoor, maar ik kan ze niet allemaal houden. Je gaat er idd geen spijt van krijgen


----------



## Inca Bloc

*Re: Welk(e) horloge(s) wil je nog graag hebben? Welke horloge is je "kwijl-van-de-dag" horloge?*

Ik ben eigenlijk half aan het denken om de "Jorg Gray JG6500 Chronograph 44TH President Obama's Commemorative" te kopen, mede door de lage prijs. Ik kan in BE voor 300€ een nieuw exemplaar kopen














Lijkt me wel een leuk klokje voor het geld, zit een miyota quartz in .... wat denken jullie van dat idee?


----------



## boeing767

*Re: Welk(e) horloge(s) wil je nog graag hebben? Welke horloge is je "kwijl-van-de-dag" horloge?*



Inca Bloc said:


> Ik ben eigenlijk half aan het denken om de "Jorg Gray JG6500 Chronograph 44TH President Obama's Commemorative" te kopen, mede door de lage prijs. Ik kan in BE voor 300€ een nieuw exemplaar kopen
> View attachment 1471197
> 
> View attachment 1471198
> 
> Lijkt me wel een leuk klokje voor het geld, zit een miyota quartz in .... wat denken jullie van dat idee?


Ziet er leuk uit, de geschiedenis achter dit klokje ken ik niet, maar de looks zijn op zich niet verkeerd! Beetje pilot style


----------



## Inca Bloc

*Re: Welk(e) horloge(s) wil je nog graag hebben? Welke horloge is je "kwijl-van-de-dag" horloge?*



boeing767 said:


> Ziet er leuk uit, de geschiedenis achter dit klokje ken ik niet, maar de looks zijn op zich niet verkeerd! Beetje pilot style


Obama draagt steevast dit uurwerk, hij kreeg het cadeau van de geheime dienst en draagt het sindsdien àltijd.....


----------



## vadimvt

*Re: Welk(e) horloge(s) wil je nog graag hebben? Welke horloge is je "kwijl-van-de-dag" horloge?*

Deze is al altijd mijn grail geweest, die -behalve als ik de Lotto win- ik nooit zal hebben..
De foto komt van op Hodinkee, waar ze het uurwerk op een 227 jaar oud rendier leer hebben gezet. 






A Lange & Sohne. 1815 Chrono Flyback


----------



## Bidle

*Re: Welk(e) horloge(s) wil je nog graag hebben? Welke horloge is je "kwijl-van-de-dag" horloge?*

Erg mooie Lange!! Vind Lange een heel mooi horlogemerk met name de klassieke modellen.


----------



## systech

*Re: Welk(e) horloge(s) wil je nog graag hebben? Welke horloge is je "kwijl-van-de-dag" horloge?*

Veel droomhorloge's die ik waarschijnlijk nooit zal hebben  Hier een paar van:

Maurice Lacroix Masterpiece Seconde Mystérieuse 








TAG Heuer Carrera Mikrotourbillon








Patek Philippe Ref. 2481


----------



## barry72

*Re: Welk(e) horloge(s) wil je nog graag hebben? Welke horloge is je "kwijl-van-de-dag" horloge?*

Ik heb iets met blauwe platen ...


----------



## JohnGo

*Re: Welk(e) horloge(s) wil je nog graag hebben? Welke horloge is je "kwijl-van-de-dag" horloge?*

Deze net in het echt gezien, mooie afwerking, leuke minutenwijzer 

Oris Air Race Edition III limited edition


----------



## Bidle

*Re: Welk(e) horloge(s) wil je nog graag hebben? Welke horloge is je "kwijl-van-de-dag" horloge?*



barry72 said:


> Ik heb iets met blauwe platen ...


Heb er (blauwe platen) ook een zwak voor. Vind deze erg mooi, wellicht dan wel zonder de gmt. Vond die James Bond ook al zo mooi. Had ik destijds bijna meegenomen bij het zien. Gelukkig kan ik mezelf af en toe nog inhouden. ;-)


----------



## Inca Bloc

*Re: Welk(e) horloge(s) wil je nog graag hebben? Welke horloge is je "kwijl-van-de-dag" horloge?*



barry72 said:


> Ik heb iets met blauwe platen ...


die kunnen idd héél erg mooi zijn onder invloed van licht, net zoals witte en zilverkleurige dials (van die laatste 2 weet ik zélf nog niet zo lang...)


----------



## Inca Bloc

*Re: Welk(e) horloge(s) wil je nog graag hebben? Welke horloge is je "kwijl-van-de-dag" horloge?*



JohnGo said:


> Deze net in het echt gezien, mooie afwerking, leuke minutenwijzer
> 
> Oris Air Race Edition III limited edition


Leuk bedacht die windvlag als minutenwijzer....


----------



## T_I

*Re: Welk(e) horloge(s) wil je nog graag hebben? Welke horloge is je "kwijl-van-de-dag" horloge?*



Bidle said:


> Heb er (blauwe platen) ook een zwak voor. Vind deze erg mooi, wellicht dan wel zonder de gmt. Vond die James Bond ook al zo mooi. Had ik destijds bijna meegenomen bij het zien. Gelukkig kan ik mezelf af en toe nog inhouden. ;-)


Laat dat, ik heb ook ene blauwe platen tik... nu staat de GMT ook weer op de wish-list. Die wordt zo veel te vol.


----------



## JohnGo

*Re: Welk(e) horloge(s) wil je nog graag hebben? Welke horloge is je "kwijl-van-de-dag" horloge?*

Vrijdag aanstaande eens deze air-racing BC3 en twee verschillende kleuren Big Crown pointer-date modellen gaan passen, de juwelier heeft ze op voorraad, ik ben benieuwd wat het zal geven 




























Grtz


----------



## JohnGo

*Re: Welk(e) horloge(s) wil je nog graag hebben? Welke horloge is je "kwijl-van-de-dag" horloge?*

Voor altijd onbereikbaar, maar kwijl met hopen, voor dit prachtstuk!

Piaget Altiplano 900p


















Foto's Copyright Hodinkee.com


----------



## Bidle

*Re: Welk(e) horloge(s) wil je nog graag hebben? Welke horloge is je "kwijl-van-de-dag" horloge?*



JohnGo said:


> Voor altijd onbereikbaar, maar kwijl met hopen, voor dit prachtstuk!
> 
> Piaget Altiplano 900p
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Foto's Copyright Hodinkee.com


Idd een heel mooi stukje techniek met weer een innovatief stukje. Toch zou ik de 'echte' skeleton prefereren die iets eerder uitkwam en waaraan ze maar liefst 7 jaar hebben gewerkt.


----------



## 104RS

*Re: Welk(e) horloge(s) wil je nog graag hebben? Welke horloge is je "kwijl-van-de-dag" horloge?*



Bidle said:


> Idd een heel mooi stukje techniek met weer een innovatief stukje. Toch zou ik de 'echte' skeleton prefereren die iets eerder uitkwam en waaraan ze maar liefst 7 jaar hebben gewerkt.


Technisch gezien uiteraard heel bijzonder maar persoonlijk vind ik het net zoals de meeste skeletons best een lelijk ding ;-)


----------



## JohnGo

*Re: Welk(e) horloge(s) wil je nog graag hebben? Welke horloge is je "kwijl-van-de-dag" horloge?*



Bidle said:


> Idd een heel mooi stukje techniek met weer een innovatief stukje. Toch zou ik de 'echte' skeleton prefereren die iets eerder uitkwam en waaraan ze maar liefst 7 jaar hebben gewerkt.


De skeleton vind ik persoonlijk iets minder (innovatief), maar ik vind het een heel geslaagd idee om de achterkant (binnenkant) van de kast ipv een bodemplaat te gebruiken om het kaliber in op te 'hangen' om zo verder de hoogte te verkleinen, en dat de onderdelen die zich normaal gezien aan de achterkant bevinden (raderwerk, echappement...) nu te zien zijn aan de voorzijde...

Grtz,

John


----------



## njosa

*Re: Welk(e) horloge(s) wil je nog graag hebben? Welke horloge is je "kwijl-van-de-dag" horloge?*

Ben zelf helemaal gek van Girard Perregaux sinds mijn vader er eentje heeft uit vroege jaren '90.

Zelf zou ik over (paar) jaar graag ene zoals deze willen aanschaffen uit de 1966 collectie. Elegant en makkelijk plaat het liefst nog met romeinse cijfers en 18k goud.


----------



## Inca Bloc

*Re: Welk(e) horloge(s) wil je nog graag hebben? Welke horloge is je "kwijl-van-de-dag" horloge?*

Stylish Njosa


----------



## Martin18

*Re: Welk(e) horloge(s) wil je nog graag hebben? Welke horloge is je "kwijl-van-de-dag" horloge?*










Kwijl kwijl kwijl!


----------



## Inca Bloc

*Re: Welk(e) horloge(s) wil je nog graag hebben? Welke horloge is je "kwijl-van-de-dag" horloge?*

éérst kan ik via Mhe een Atlanic fixen, want via Polen was het niet éénvoudig.







Dan wil ik graag nog een Ball hebben,







en dan is het écht gedààn deze keer!

:-!
(denk ik )


----------



## njosa

*Re: Welk(e) horloge(s) wil je nog graag hebben? Welke horloge is je "kwijl-van-de-dag" horloge?*



Inca Bloc said:


> Stylish Njosa


Man, man ben zowat gek van deze als ik de foto's bekijk haha.
Dit is wat ik in een post geleden had geschreven, spaar momenteel liever voor een dure dan dat ik een aantal iets goedkopere aanschaf.

De verleiding is eigenlijk moeilijk te weerstaan maar kan er mee leven, haha.

Buiten dat zoek ik nu nog een geschikte geheel witte g-shock voor de zomer (onder de 100 euro).

Trouwens Inca, die Atlantic hierboven heeft een mooie plaat!


----------



## Inca Bloc

*Re: Welk(e) horloge(s) wil je nog graag hebben? Welke horloge is je "kwijl-van-de-dag" horloge?*



njosa said:


> een geschikte geheel witte g-shock voor de zomer (onder de 100 euro).


Hier Njosa, mijn vaste Casio-man, op deze pagina's staan genoeg witte g-shocks voor je budget : G-Shock Horloges - G-Shock horloge online kopen - MYRwatches


----------



## Inca Bloc

*Re: Welk(e) horloge(s) wil je nog graag hebben? Welke horloge is je "kwijl-van-de-dag" horloge?*

ventura sparc sigma mgs


----------



## barry72

*Re: Welk(e) horloge(s) wil je nog graag hebben? Welke horloge is je "kwijl-van-de-dag" horloge?*

^ De zilvere doet mij denken aan onze vroegere CD speler van B&O


----------



## Inca Bloc

*Re: Welk(e) horloge(s) wil je nog graag hebben? Welke horloge is je "kwijl-van-de-dag" horloge?*

Jaeger LeCoultre Hybris Mechanica 11 :








Youtube (@ 1"49" stopt de muzak en hoor je hoe ie klinkt):


----------



## barry72

*Re: Welk(e) horloge(s) wil je nog graag hebben? Welke horloge is je "kwijl-van-de-dag" horloge?*

Deze draad wordt omgedoopt tot barry's blauwe platen parade  hahaha

Nomos Orion Solar










Nomos Zurich Blaugold


----------



## Inca Bloc

*Re: Welk(e) horloge(s) wil je nog graag hebben? Welke horloge is je "kwijl-van-de-dag" horloge?*

Ik ben op dit moment best.......tevreden met mijn collectie. Zondag de begeerde Atlantic Worldmaster 1888(LE/nr206) ophalen (=400km rijden), 
en eerstdaags als de Edifice ERA-300DB (Blauwe uitvoering) uitkomt heb ik die ook als éérste .....Zou het zomaar évén kunnen dat het genoeg is nu? Wie weet...


----------



## barry72

*Re: Welk(e) horloge(s) wil je nog graag hebben? Welke horloge is je "kwijl-van-de-dag" horloge?*



Inca Bloc said:


> Ik ben op dit moment best.......tevreden met mijn collectie. Zondag de begeerde Atlantic Worldmaster 1888(LE/nr206) ophalen (=400km rijden),
> en eerstdaags als de Edifice ERA-300DB (Blauwe uitvoering) uitkomt heb ik die ook als éérste .....Zou het zomaar évén kunnen dat het genoeg is nu? Wie weet...


400km?? Ga je het in Polen ophalen? Lijkt me toch dat dit ook per post kan...


----------



## Inca Bloc

*Re: Welk(e) horloge(s) wil je nog graag hebben? Welke horloge is je "kwijl-van-de-dag" horloge?*



barry72 said:


> 400km?? Ga je het in Polen ophalen? Lijkt me toch dat dit ook per post kan...


 Polen is 1500km ;-) Ik ga het in NL ophalen bij een bekend forumlid (die helaas in het buitenland zit) zijn broer.....en persoonlijk contact is zoveel leuker dan "per post", de reis is het doel op zich....


----------



## EricSW

*Re: Welk(e) horloge(s) wil je nog graag hebben? Welke horloge is je "kwijl-van-de-dag" horloge?*

Deze ooit nog een keer, zo fraai 'in het echt'. sinds de introductie al een wanna-have...

Baume & Mercier Capeland GMT alarm


----------



## Bidle

*Re: Welk(e) horloge(s) wil je nog graag hebben? Welke horloge is je "kwijl-van-de-dag" horloge?*



EricSW said:


> Deze ooit nog een keer, zo fraai 'in het echt'. sinds de introductie al een wanna-have...
> 
> Baume & Mercier Capeland GMT alarm


Niet verkeerd maar in het echt viel die mij heel erg tegen. Met name als je hem naast een 'gewone' capeland houd. Hier een foto van een chrono uit de oude doos.

Baume & Mercier Capeland Chrono 01 by Bidle, on Flickr

De 'gewone' is veel strakker de lunette ligt er namelijk veel mooier op en dat geldt ook voor bovenstaande chrono. Enfin,... op het plaatje is het wel redelijk goed te zien wat ik bedoel.


----------



## EricSW

*Re: Welk(e) horloge(s) wil je nog graag hebben? Welke horloge is je "kwijl-van-de-dag" horloge?*



Bidle said:


> Niet verkeerd maar in het echt viel die mij heel erg tegen. Met name als je hem naast een 'gewone' capeland houd. Hier een foto van een chrono uit de oude doos.
> 
> Baume & Mercier Capeland Chrono 01 by Bidle, on Flickr
> 
> De 'gewone' is veel strakker de lunette ligt er namelijk veel mooier op en dat geldt ook voor bovenstaande chrono. Enfin,... op het plaatje is het wel redelijk goed te zien wat ik bedoel.


Je hebt gelijk, maar dan wil ik nog steeds de GMT... is meer een 'blijft in mijn hoofd hangen kwestie'.


----------



## WickedGame

*Re: Welk(e) horloge(s) wil je nog graag hebben? Welke horloge is je "kwijl-van-de-dag" horloge?*

Heb een aantal holy grails in de categorie "betaalbaar":

*Omega Planet Ocean 600m Cal8500 met stalenband (liefst 42mm maar mag ook de 45.5)*








p.s. Wie mij aan deze Omega kan helpen voor een leuke prijs, hou ik mij sterk aanbevolen!

*Tudor Black Bay Heritage Blue*

I know, net uitgebracht maar het doet mij wat dit horloge. In iedergeval doet het mij op een of andere manier meer dan een Rolex.







En in de categorie "onbetaalbaar"

Christiaan van der Klaauw - Planetarium








Breguet Tradition


----------



## barry72

*Re: Welk(e) horloge(s) wil je nog graag hebben? Welke horloge is je "kwijl-van-de-dag" horloge?*



WickedGame said:


> *Tudor Black Bay Heritage Blue*
> 
> I know, net uitgebracht maar het doet mij wat dit horloge. In iedergeval doet het mij op een of andere manier meer dan een Rolex.
> View attachment 1517227


Ik vind de rode uitvoering toch mooier, iets warmere kleuren deze tint blauw met zwart laat mij koud...


----------



## 104RS

*Re: Welk(e) horloge(s) wil je nog graag hebben? Welke horloge is je "kwijl-van-de-dag" horloge?*

Ik heb niet veel met Rolex, maar als ik dan met echt kwijlmateriaal op de proppen moet komen dan is het een Ref. 1655.
Ooit...... over een jaar of tien ;-)


----------



## Inca Bloc

*Re: Welk(e) horloge(s) wil je nog graag hebben? Welke horloge is je "kwijl-van-de-dag" horloge?*

Omega Pie-Pan


----------



## Staudt

*Re: Welk(e) horloge(s) wil je nog graag hebben? Welke horloge is je "kwijl-van-de-dag" horloge?*

Daar hoef ik niet over na te denken:


----------



## Skv

*Re: Welk(e) horloge(s) wil je nog graag hebben? Welke horloge is je "kwijl-van-de-dag" horloge?*



Inca Bloc said:


> Omega Pie-Pan
> 
> View attachment 1524626


Deze foto is een redial! En niet een beste ook.. 
Er wordt veel gerotzooid met die oude oie pans. Goed opletten wat je koopt!


----------



## Inca Bloc

*Re: Welk(e) horloge(s) wil je nog graag hebben? Welke horloge is je "kwijl-van-de-dag" horloge?*



Jelle86 said:


> Deze foto is een redial! En niet een beste ook..
> Er wordt veel gerotzooid met die oude oie pans. Goed opletten wat je koopt!


idd, maar het was de éérste webplukfoto ZONDER datumaanduiding ;-)


----------



## EricSW

*Re: Welk(e) horloge(s) wil je nog graag hebben? Welke horloge is je "kwijl-van-de-dag" horloge?*



Staudt said:


> Daar hoef ik niet over na te denken:


Ja, die wil ik ook wel ja.... kwijl.....


----------



## T_I

*Re: Welk(e) horloge(s) wil je nog graag hebben? Welke horloge is je "kwijl-van-de-dag" horloge?*



EricSW said:


> Ja, die wil ik ook wel ja.... kwijl.....


Die ziet er inderdaad leuk uit, al vind ik deze:










dan net iets mooier. (Jammer dat ie en 44 mm en niet in blauw te krijgen is)

Wel jammer dat het horloge in 2099 open moet om naar 2100 te gaan. (en in 2199 naar 2200) Het valt me wel tegen dat ze niet verwachten dat het horloge na 2299 nog leeft.


----------



## Bidle

*Re: Welk(e) horloge(s) wil je nog graag hebben? Welke horloge is je "kwijl-van-de-dag" horloge?*

Hmmm,.... ik laat hem toch wel aan me voorbij gaan. Vind hem qua lay-out zeker niet verkeerd, maar verder is het horloge veel te dik doordat het allemaal opbouwmodules zijn. Daarbij kent het uurwerk ook veel problemen.


----------



## EricSW

*Re: Welk(e) horloge(s) wil je nog graag hebben? Welke horloge is je "kwijl-van-de-dag" horloge?*

Deze is ook fraai:


----------



## T_I

*Re: Welk(e) horloge(s) wil je nog graag hebben? Welke horloge is je "kwijl-van-de-dag" horloge?*



EricSW said:


> Deze is ook fraai:


Geinig en in het blauw. Nog steeds jammer dat de kast te groot is. (en zondag als dag 1? waar in de wereld wordt die gemaakt...)


----------



## EricSW

*Re: Welk(e) horloge(s) wil je nog graag hebben? Welke horloge is je "kwijl-van-de-dag" horloge?*



T_I said:


> Geinig en in het blauw. Nog steeds jammer dat de kast te groot is. (en zondag als dag 1? waar in de wereld wordt die gemaakt...)


Nou, je kunt alles van dit horloge zeggen, maar 'geinig' dekt niet helemaal de lading denk ik... ;-)


----------



## 104RS

*Re: Welk(e) horloge(s) wil je nog graag hebben? Welke horloge is je "kwijl-van-de-dag" horloge?*



EricSW said:


> Deze is ook fraai:


Ik vind het best een ordinair ding zo, met name die kroon is echt lelijk. 
Sowieso zijn ze allebei echt aanzienlijk te groot naar mijn smaak ;-)


----------



## merl

*Re: Welk(e) horloge(s) wil je nog graag hebben? Welke horloge is je "kwijl-van-de-dag" horloge?*

Eens even iets heel anders. Deze vind ik erg geslaagd:


----------



## Bidle

*Re: Welk(e) horloge(s) wil je nog graag hebben? Welke horloge is je "kwijl-van-de-dag" horloge?*



merl said:


> Eens even iets heel anders. Deze vind ik erg geslaagd:


Die lust ik ook wel, mits die niet groter is als 44mm.


----------



## merl

*Re: Welk(e) horloge(s) wil je nog graag hebben? Welke horloge is je "kwijl-van-de-dag" horloge?*



Bidle said:


> Die lust ik ook wel, mits die niet groter is als 44mm.


43mm, lug to lug 49mm. Eet smakelijk!


----------



## Martin_B

*Re: Welk(e) horloge(s) wil je nog graag hebben? Welke horloge is je "kwijl-van-de-dag" horloge?*



Bidle said:


> Hmmm,.... ik laat hem toch wel aan me voorbij gaan. Vind hem qua lay-out zeker niet verkeerd, maar verder is het horloge veel te dik doordat het allemaal opbouwmodules zijn. Daarbij kent het uurwerk ook veel problemen.


Te dik en te groot. Misschien heel persoonlijk, maar dat vind ik helaas voor vrijwel het hele huidige IWC assortiment. Alleen hebben ze met de portofino nog een dresswatch. Als nou die datum er niet op zat, was het gewoon een heel mooi horloge:


----------



## MHe225

*Re: Welk(e) horloge(s) wil je nog graag hebben? Welke horloge is je "kwijl-van-de-dag" horloge?*



Martin_B said:


> Te dik en te groot. Misschien heel persoonlijk, maar dat vind ik helaas voor vrijwel het hele huidige IWC assortiment. Alleen hebben ze met de portofino nog een dress-watch ....


Helaas moet ik dat met je eens zijn .... Liefst had ik gezien dat mijn Portuguese en VC Ingenieur een maatje kleine en dunner waren. Ken net, zullen we maar zeggen.

De handgewonden Portuguese is ook heel erg mooi, maar alweer, met 44 mm doorsnede gewoon te groot. Als die nou eens 39 of 40 mm was. Dat is ook de maat die mij het best past en bij gevolg zijn mijn Mark XVI en Railmaster (39 mm versie) mijn meest comfortabele horloges:








_ten overvloede: niet mijn foto_


----------



## Martin18

*Re: Welk(e) horloge(s) wil je nog graag hebben? Welke horloge is je "kwijl-van-de-dag" horloge?*

Graag wil ik u allen informeren over een prachtig nieuw merk dat sinds kort verkocht wordt in onze hoofdstad.

Lebeau Courally. Makers van 'de Rolls Royce' onder de jachtgeweren maakt sinds een aantal jaar ook prachtige horloges. Hierin verwerken zij op unieke en leuke wijze details van de jachtgeweren (let op de crown en de pushers).




























Mocht u nu denken: "Doe mij er maar eentje", dan heb ik helaas slecht nieuws, ze zijn namelijk heel (heel heel) erg duur.

Voor meer informatie: Lebeau-Courally


----------



## Bidle

*Re: Welk(e) horloge(s) wil je nog graag hebben? Welke horloge is je "kwijl-van-de-dag" horloge?*

Wat vind je heel (heel heel) erg duur? Zie dat er namelijk gewoon stalen modellen tussen staan.


----------



## Martin18

*Welk(e) horloge(s) wil je nog graag hebben? Welke horloge is je "kwijl-van-de...*



Bidle said:


> Wat vind je heel (heel heel) erg duur? Zie dat er namelijk gewoon stalen modellen tussen staan.


Die L'Archiduc kost 140.000 euro. 
Ik heb geen idee hoe duur de stalen zijn, maar ik neem aan dat niet de gehele prijs in het materiaal van de kast zit.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## merl

*Re: Welk(e) horloge(s) wil je nog graag hebben? Welke horloge is je "kwijl-van-de-dag" horloge?*

Als ik zo even wat google dan gebruiken ze gewoon ETA uurwerken. Niets mis mee maar dan zou ik zeggen zwaar overprijsd.


----------



## Inca Bloc

*Re: Welk(e) horloge(s) wil je nog graag hebben? Welke horloge is je "kwijl-van-de-dag" horloge?*



merl said:


> 43mm, lug to lug 49mm. Eet smakelijk!


Hmmmmmm, kaasband (Homer-style)


----------



## Inca Bloc

*Re: Welk(e) horloge(s) wil je nog graag hebben? Welke horloge is je "kwijl-van-de-dag" horloge?*

Ball DLC Nighttrain : 








of :

Engineer II Arabic 40mm :








OFFFFFF........ALLE2!!!! :-D

(mezelf kennende zal het niet lang een "kwijl" blijven ;-) )


----------



## barry72

*Re: Welk(e) horloge(s) wil je nog graag hebben? Welke horloge is je "kwijl-van-de-dag" horloge?*


----------



## barry72

*Re: Welk(e) horloge(s) wil je nog graag hebben? Welke horloge is je "kwijl-van-de-dag" horloge?*

^ Dat is de Rolex Milgauss "Z Blue"
PROFESSIONAL WATCHES: Introducing the Rolex Milgauss "Z Blue"

bij de weg


----------



## Bidle

*Re: Welk(e) horloge(s) wil je nog graag hebben? Welke horloge is je "kwijl-van-de-dag" horloge?*

Zit een beetje te twijfelen of ik deze nieuwe haal. Heb hem om gehad en vind het toch iets te veel van het goede. Draag mijn andere twee al nauwelijks, dus denk dat ik maar pas.


----------



## vanhessche

*Re: Welk(e) horloge(s) wil je nog graag hebben? Welke horloge is je "kwijl-van-de-dag" horloge?*



Bidle said:


> Zit een beetje te twijfelen of ik deze nieuwe haal. Heb hem om gehad en vind het toch iets te veel van het goede. Draag mijn andere twee al nauwelijks, dus denk dat ik maar pas.


Is dat nou wat ze een 'luxeprobleem' noemen?

;-)


----------



## Bidle

*Re: Welk(e) horloge(s) wil je nog graag hebben? Welke horloge is je "kwijl-van-de-dag" horloge?*

Ligt aan hoe je er naar kijkt. Ik ervaar het meer als een gezonde dosis dwangmatige stoornis. ;-)


----------



## barry72

*Re: Welk(e) horloge(s) wil je nog graag hebben? Welke horloge is je "kwijl-van-de-dag" horloge?*



Bidle said:


> Zit een beetje te twijfelen of ik deze nieuwe haal. Heb hem om gehad en vind het toch iets te veel van het goede.


Ik snap wat je bedoelt, Blauwe, oranje en groene tinten is toch iets te veel van het goede....


----------



## T_I

*Re: Welk(e) horloge(s) wil je nog graag hebben? Welke horloge is je "kwijl-van-de-dag" horloge?*



barry72 said:


> ^ Dat is de *Rolex Milgauss "Z Blue"*
> 
> PROFESSIONAL WATCHES: Introducing the Rolex Milgauss "Z Blue"
> 
> bij de weg


Kijk, dat is een Rolex die ik wel zou willen bezitten. (waarschijnlijk zwaar buiten budget, maar iets om over te dromen)


----------



## Inca Bloc

*Re: Welk(e) horloge(s) wil je nog graag hebben? Welke horloge is je "kwijl-van-de-dag" horloge?*

een groene dial heb ik nog niet.....







...alhoewel ik geen alpinist ben...







....gaat deze sarb er toch komen...







...als al mijn horloges verkocht zijn op ebay (*zucht*).
Man man man, I-B heeft problemen, van liefhebber naar hoarder en nu ben ik ook nog aan het flippen geslaan, 
dus, àlles wat ik GEZWOREN had om nooit te doen! o|
auto's...moto's....vrouwen....horloges....pennen....designmeubelen....powertools.....
AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA!
​








​


----------



## Dixit

*Re: Welk(e) horloge(s) wil je nog graag hebben? Welke horloge is je "kwijl-van-de-dag" horloge?*

Toevallig was ik vanwege de fotoreportage weer wat aan het surfen over Breitling en ik kwam de Breitling Navitimer Cosmonaute tegen. Tout ce qu'il faut:

- 24-uurmechanisme
- mechanische chrono
- en natuurlijk de Breitling signatuur: de rekenliniaal (volgens een reviewer "voor de 3 personen op deze wereld die hem nog gebruiken". Nr. 2 zit ook op dit forum, nr. 3 ken ik niet)

Al mijn favoriete opties zitten erop en dat ook nog eens tegelijkertijd ! Het wordt alleen wel een beetje een druk horloge...









(Plaat geleend via Google... De eerste plaat die ik wilde lenen eindigde op ...Replica.jpg . Dat belooft !)


----------



## 104RS

*Re: Welk(e) horloge(s) wil je nog graag hebben? Welke horloge is je "kwijl-van-de-dag" horloge?*

Deze drie (in willekeurige volgorde) staan hier vrij hoog op de interesselijst, al moet ik eerst even weer wat horlogebudget opbouwen voordat ik een keuze moet/ga maken ;-)

1)









2) 









3) 









De laatste is merl trouwens volledig schuldig aan ;-) 
Waar ik normaal een dag/datum combinatie simpelweg lelijk vind op een wijzerplaat hebben zowel de Sinn als de Junghans deze in dezelfde kleur als de wijzerplaat waardoor het amper storend is. De Stowa ligt +- €500 hoger qua prijs ten opzichte van de andere twee, al is die wegens het ontbreken van een dag/datum qua wijzerplaat wel mooier in balans. Daarentegen vind ik de cijfers in de subdials van de Stowa op de een of andere manier weer te klein/dun gedrukt.

Ergens neig ik naar de Sinn, prachtige klok. Echter heb ik al een chronograaf met dezelfde zwart-wit kleurstelling waardoor een van de andere twee met lichte wijzerplaat een "betere" aanvulling zou zijn op de verzameling. Echter koop ik nooit door verstandig na te denken en ga ik puur op mijn gevoel af, of zou ik hier dan mijn eerste echt rationele keuze gaan maken? Ik dénk van niet.
Gelukkig heb ik nog even de tijd om er over na te denken gezien ik eerst nog even wat geld apart moet leggen |>


----------



## Inca Bloc

*Re: Welk(e) horloge(s) wil je nog graag hebben? Welke horloge is je "kwijl-van-de-dag" horloge?*



104RS said:


> Deze drie (in willekeurige volgorde) staan hier vrij hoog op de interesselijst, al moet ik eerst even weer wat horlogebudget opbouwen voordat ik een keuze moet/ga maken ;-)
> 
> 1)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3)


Ik zou voor de Sinn gaan of (niet in je lijstje, wél in dat van mij) een Ball.


----------



## EricSW

*Re: Welk(e) horloge(s) wil je nog graag hebben? Welke horloge is je "kwijl-van-de-dag" horloge?*



104RS said:


> Deze drie (in willekeurige volgorde) staan hier vrij hoog op de interesselijst, al moet ik eerst even weer wat horlogebudget opbouwen voordat ik een keuze moet/ga maken ;-)
> 
> 1)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ergens neig ik naar de Sinn, prachtige klok. Echter heb ik al een chronograaf met dezelfde zwart-wit kleurstelling waardoor een van de andere twee met lichte wijzerplaat een "betere" aanvulling zou zijn op de verzameling. Echter koop ik nooit door verstandig na te denken en ga ik puur op mijn gevoel af, of zou ik hier dan mijn eerste echt rationele keuze gaan maken? Ik dénk van niet.
> Gelukkig heb ik nog even de tijd om er over na te denken gezien ik eerst nog even wat geld apart moet leggen |>


Die Sinn zou ik ook graag een keertje willen bezitten. erg fraai! Volgens mij heb je daar ook een Ti versie van toch?


----------



## Inca Bloc

*Re: Welk(e) horloge(s) wil je nog graag hebben? Welke horloge is je "kwijl-van-de-dag" horloge?*

JLC Hybris Minute repeater.....



























...spijtig genoeg is mijn bankrekening net geplunderd door de immer geldzuchtige "Belgischen staat"...... :-(


----------



## N1ck_

*Re: Welk(e) horloge(s) wil je nog graag hebben? Welke horloge is je "kwijl-van-de-dag" horloge?*

Toen ik voor mijn Sevenfriday ging toch ook al eens mijn volgend horloge gepast bij Slaets in Antwerpen, het zal voor eind 2014 / begin 2015 zijn!


----------



## Bidle

*Re: Welk(e) horloge(s) wil je nog graag hebben? Welke horloge is je "kwijl-van-de-dag" horloge?*

Vind ik de Sevenfriday leuker!


----------



## Martin_B

*Re: Welk(e) horloge(s) wil je nog graag hebben? Welke horloge is je "kwijl-van-de-dag" horloge?*



Bidle said:


> Vind ik de Sevenfriday leuker!


Ik ook 
de 'vergrotingsslag' van Rolex is imho geen verbetering


----------



## Roelkalkboel

*Re: Welk(e) horloge(s) wil je nog graag hebben? Welke horloge is je "kwijl-van-de-dag" horloge?*

+1


----------



## Oldheritage

*Re: Welk(e) horloge(s) wil je nog graag hebben? Welke horloge is je "kwijl-van-de-dag" horloge?*



Martin_B said:


> Ik ook
> de 'vergrotingsslag' van Rolex is imho geen verbetering


Ik kan alleen zijn, maar Rolex is zo'n merk dat me echt niets doet. Heb ze al kunnen bewonderen in real life, maar niet echt overtuigd zeg maar...


----------



## SearChart

*Re: Welk(e) horloge(s) wil je nog graag hebben? Welke horloge is je "kwijl-van-de-dag" horloge?*

Welke ik nog wil hebben? Nou...

Nomos Tangente
Omega Seamaster 300M (Blauw)
Rolex Explorer I (36mm)
Jaeger LeCoultre Reverso Classique
Audemars Piguet Royal Oak
A. Lange & Söhne 1815
Cartier Tank LC Skeleton
Patek Philippe Calatrava (5119J)
Patek Philippe Annual Calendar (5146J)
Patek Philippe Chronograph (5070P)
Patek Philippe Perpetual Calendar (5160J)


----------



## Bidle

*Re: Welk(e) horloge(s) wil je nog graag hebben? Welke horloge is je "kwijl-van-de-dag" horloge?*

Mooi lijstje, maar zou er een paar wijzigen;

- Royal Oak vervangen voor de Nautilus.... kan nog steeds die schroeven bovenop niet plaatsen. Nautilus heeft een leukere geschiedenis die Genta wat meer op de voorgrond brengt. 
- JLC Reverso zou ik voor de Ultra Thin Tribute 1931 met zwarte plaat gaan. 
- Cartier; niet helemaal mijn ding
- 5070P is echt mooi, maar dan liever een inhouse. 
- Annual Calendar zou ik laten varen, omdat je al een perpetual kiest. Daarvoor zou ik wel iets anders nemen, iets wat 'echt' speciaal is. Voutilainen, Dufour, etc.

Verder natuurlijk een schitterend lijstje waar de meeste alleen maar van kunnen dromen.


----------



## Roelkalkboel

*Re: Welk(e) horloge(s) wil je nog graag hebben? Welke horloge is je "kwijl-van-de-dag" horloge?*

Kwijl van de week horloge:








Aquadive bs100!


----------



## SearChart

*Re: Welk(e) horloge(s) wil je nog graag hebben? Welke horloge is je "kwijl-van-de-dag" horloge?*



Bidle said:


> Mooi lijstje, maar zou er een paar wijzigen;
> 
> - Royal Oak vervangen voor de Nautilus.... kan nog steeds die schroeven bovenop niet plaatsen. Nautilus heeft een leukere geschiedenis die Genta wat meer op de voorgrond brengt.
> - JLC Reverso zou ik voor de Ultra Thin Tribute 1931 met zwarte plaat gaan.
> - Cartier; niet helemaal mijn ding
> - 5070P is echt mooi, maar dan liever een inhouse.
> - Annual Calendar zou ik laten varen, omdat je al een perpetual kiest. Daarvoor zou ik wel iets anders nemen, iets wat 'echt' speciaal is. Voutilainen, Dufour, etc.
> 
> Verder natuurlijk een schitterend lijstje waar de meeste alleen maar van kunnen dromen.


De perpetual zou ook veranderd kunnen worden naar een perpetual + chrono, 3970 of 5970 ofzo 
Het is vooralsnog een droomlijstje, er kan nog een hoop veranderd worden.


----------



## merl

*Re: Welk(e) horloge(s) wil je nog graag hebben? Welke horloge is je "kwijl-van-de-dag" horloge?*

Zeker niet ieders smaak maar deze









gaat het helaas zeker niet worden.....
Er schijnen er maar 6 van gemaakt te zijn en de prijs in enkele tienduizenden dollars ($28.000 +)....
Hier meer info over dit model:
Seiko Spring Drive Spacewalk Limited Edition Watch To be Auctioned Off | aBlogtoWatch

Een betaalbare optie hiervoor is dit model:









Ook nog best prijzig ($2800)....maar ja


----------



## Inca Bloc

*Re: Welk(e) horloge(s) wil je nog graag hebben? Welke horloge is je "kwijl-van-de-dag" horloge?*



merl said:


> Zeker niet ieders smaak maar deze
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gaat het helaas zeker niet worden.....
> Er schijnen er maar 6 van gemaakt te zijn en de prijs in enkele tienduizenden dollars ($28.000 +)....
> Hier meer info over dit model:
> Seiko Spring Drive Spacewalk Limited Edition Watch To be Auctioned Off | aBlogtoWatch
> 
> Een betaalbare optie hiervoor is dit model:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ook nog best prijzig ($2800)....maar ja


Erg knap, maar idd stevig aan de prijs...Recent heb ik nog een SCEB 009 (Bullhead hommage) in mijn handen gehad. Helaas is dat een quartz, dus toch maar niet gekocht. Ik ben nu aan het uitkijken voor een NOS Bullhead automaat.
Mvg,
I-B


----------



## merl

*Re: Welk(e) horloge(s) wil je nog graag hebben? Welke horloge is je "kwijl-van-de-dag" horloge?*



Inca Bloc said:


> Erg knap, maar idd stevig aan de prijs...Recent heb ik nog een SCEB 009 (Bullhead hommage) in mijn handen gehad. Helaas is dat een quartz, dus toch maar niet gekocht. Ik ben nu aan het uitkijken voor een NOS Bullhead automaat.
> Mvg,
> I-B


Deze anders voor je


----------



## Inca Bloc

*Re: Welk(e) horloge(s) wil je nog graag hebben? Welke horloge is je "kwijl-van-de-dag" horloge?*



merl said:


> Deze anders voor je


die had ik ook al gezien, die komt uit de Seiko 5 50th anniversary collectie zeker? Voor de bullhead is het wachten op "das original". Ik heb dit weekend een grote rondrit langs "antieke juweliers" in het Franstalig landsgedeelte van Belziek gepland, en aansluitend een overnachting in Luxemburg, dus wie weet wat ik weer allemaal aantref op mijn toch ;-)


----------



## sv3rr3

*Re: Welk(e) horloge(s) wil je nog graag hebben? Welke horloge is je "kwijl-van-de-dag" horloge?*

Breitling Superocean, someday...


----------



## Bidle

*Re: Welk(e) horloge(s) wil je nog graag hebben? Welke horloge is je "kwijl-van-de-dag" horloge?*

Een van de weinig mooie Breitlings,... op een hele hoop vintage na. Zou enkel de mesh laten varen.
Als ik dan toch aan het zeuren ben, dan mag de datum ook achterwege blijven.


----------



## GeneH

*Re: Welk(e) horloge(s) wil je nog graag hebben? Welke horloge is je "kwijl-van-de-dag" horloge?*

Dan zie ik hem liever zo










Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone 5S met behulp van Tapatalk


----------



## sv3rr3

*Re: Welk(e) horloge(s) wil je nog graag hebben? Welke horloge is je "kwijl-van-de-dag" horloge?*

Tja, smaken verschillen: ik ga toch voor de blauwe bezel. Ben het met Bidle eens over de band idd.


----------



## Martin_B

*Welk(e) horloge(s) wil je nog graag hebben? Welke horloge is je "kwijl-van-de...*

Grappig. Ik vind juist deze breitling op mesh zo mooi. 
Verder ben ik het wel eens dat het huidige aanbod voor mij niks is.
Ooit komt er nog wel een keer een Chronomat uit de jaren 90, een 39mm
Zoiets:









Alleen jammer dat dit 6-9-12 chrono's zijn...


----------



## Inca Bloc

*Re: Welk(e) horloge(s) wil je nog graag hebben? Welke horloge is je "kwijl-van-de...*

Ik twijfel nog tussen het drie wijzer model en de chrono. Mijn hart zegt chrono, maar mijn verstand zegt dat de chrono-wijzers niet 100% uitgelijnd staan op de foto van de website. Enfin, zometeen vertrek ik op mijn rondrit, en er zit ook een AD van Raidillon tussen om te bezoeken, dus eerst ff live kijken en vergelijken.


----------



## MaximusNL

*Re: Welk(e) horloge(s) wil je nog graag hebben? Welke horloge is je "kwijl-van-de...*

Heb mijn zinnen gezet op een Omega Seamaster Planet Ocean 45.5mm. Het liefste de versie met de oranje cijfers, toch een speelse knipoog in een strak design.


----------



## EricSW

*Re: Welk(e) horloge(s) wil je nog graag hebben? Welke horloge is je "kwijl-van-de...*



Martin_B said:


> Grappig. Ik vind juist deze breitling op mesh zo mooi.
> Verder ben ik het wel eens dat het huidige aanbod voor mij niks is.
> Ooit komt er nog wel een keer een Chronomat uit de jaren 90, een 39mm
> Zoiets:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alleen jammer dat dit 6-9-12 chrono's zijn...


Mooi!! Laat ik die nou net hebben....










ps. Ik vind de Superocean juist heel fraai op mesh.


----------



## T_I

*Re: Welk(e) horloge(s) wil je nog graag hebben? Welke horloge is je "kwijl-van-de...*



EricSW said:


> Mooi!! Laat ik die nou net hebben....
> ps. Ik vind de Superocean juist heel fraai op mesh.


Met deze wijzerplaat vind ik 'm erg leuk.


----------



## JohnGo

*Re: Welk(e) horloge(s) wil je nog graag hebben? Welke horloge is je "kwijl-van-de...*

Deze spookt al een hele tijd rond in gedachten maar is de laatste weken met stip enkele plaatsen gestegen in J's horloge top-10. De Seiko SBBN015 Tuna Can Quartz  Ik draag de Baby Tuna die ik bezit ook meer en meer, dus automatisch kom je dan bij het echte spul uit 

Waarom?

- Met z'n 47mm en inspringende bandaanzet nog net draagbaar voor mij. De automatic Tuna's zijn nog groter in diameter (en veel duurder).
- 7C46 Quartz kaliber, speciaal ontwikkeld voor deze horloges, loopt zeer accuraat.
- 'Grab and go' geen gedoe met tijd en datum synchroniseren (neurotisch als ik ben :-x )
- Superkwaliteit
- Tijdloos design, superbe toolwatch.
- Drilled lugs, dus gemakkelijk banden wisselen





































Grtz,

J


----------



## njosa

*Re: Welk(e) horloge(s) wil je nog graag hebben? Welke horloge is je "kwijl-van-de...*



JohnGo said:


> Deze spookt al een hele tijd rond in gedachten maar is de laatste weken met stip enkele plaatsen gestegen in J's horloge top-10. De Seiko SBBN015 Tuna Can Quartz  Ik draag de Baby Tuna die ik bezit ook meer en meer, dus automatisch kom je dan bij het echte spul uit
> 
> Waarom?
> 
> - Met z'n 47mm en inspringende bandaanzet nog net draagbaar voor mij. De automatic Tuna's zijn nog groter in diameter (en veel duurder).
> - 7C46 Quartz kaliber, speciaal ontwikkeld voor deze horloges, loopt zeer accuraat.
> - 'Grab and go' geen gedoe met tijd en datum synchroniseren (neurotisch als ik ben :-x )
> - Superkwaliteit
> - Tijdloos design, superbe toolwatch.
> - Drilled lugs, dus gemakkelijk banden wisselen
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grtz,
> 
> J


Aan wat voor een prijs moet je denken bij deze? Mooi exemplaar verder!


----------



## JohnGo

*Re: Welk(e) horloge(s) wil je nog graag hebben? Welke horloge is je "kwijl-van-de...*

Hier niet officieel verkrijgbaar, maar Seiya en andere JDM-dealers hebben ze rond de 1100 $, dus ruim gerekend (sterkere euro tov dollar) en met inklaring, maximum 1050 € Njosa.


----------



## Inca Bloc

*Re: Welk(e) horloge(s) wil je nog graag hebben? Welke horloge is je "kwijl-van-de...*

Grand Seiko SBGV005, helaas niet verkrijgbaar via Seiko center Paris. Online kopen is geen optie als het een +3€K uurwerk betreft, dan wil ik bij een AD kopen. Het is een bewuste keuze om voor quartz te kiezen mbt precisie, kosten en levensduur. Van àl de WUS-leden denk ik dat er maar twee zijn die er ééntje hebben (Fomenko & Powerband)...Als ik weet waar ik hem kan halen binnen de EU maak ik er een leuk uitje met de Techart van om hem te gaan ophalen. Iedere tip is welkom ;-) Ik vertrek binnenkort weer op zakenreis naar Polen, Slowakije en Zweden, dus misschien kom ik hem dààr wel tegen...


----------



## JohnGo

*Re: Welk(e) horloge(s) wil je nog graag hebben? Welke horloge is je "kwijl-van-de...*



Inca Bloc said:


> Grand Seiko SBGV005, helaas niet verkrijgbaar via Seiko center Paris. Online kopen is geen optie als het een +3€K uurwerk betreft, dan wil ik bij een AD kopen. Het is een bewuste keuze om voor quartz te kiezen mbt precisie, kosten en levensduur. Van àl de WUS-leden denk ik dat er maar twee zijn die er ééntje hebben (Fomenko & Powerband)...Als ik weet waar ik hem kan halen binnen de EU maak ik er een leuk uitje met de Techart van om hem te gaan ophalen. Iedere tip is welkom ;-) Ik vertrek binnenkort weer op zakenreis naar Polen, Slowakije en Zweden, dus misschien kom ik hem dààr wel tegen...
> 
> View attachment 1623727
> 
> 
> View attachment 1623729
> 
> 
> View attachment 1623730
> 
> 
> View attachment 1623731


Hoe? Ik dacht dat de GS-collectie globaal dezelfde was en overal verkrijgbaar... Niet dus?
Quartz of niet, 't is alleszins een schoonheid. Voorliefde ligt bij mij ook nog steeds bij mechanische horloges, maar de gemakken en nauwkeurigheid van Quartz doen me toch stilaan ook anders denken over de opbouw van mijn (toekomstige) collectie ;-)

Grtz


----------



## Inca Bloc

*Re: Welk(e) horloge(s) wil je nog graag hebben? Welke horloge is je "kwijl-van-de...*



JohnGo said:


> Hoe? Ik dacht dat de GS-collectie globaal dezelfde was en overal verkrijgbaar... Niet dus?
> Quartz of niet, 't is alleszins een schoonheid. Voorliefde ligt bij mij ook nog steeds bij mechanische horloges, maar de gemakken en nauwkeurigheid van Quartz doen me toch stilaan ook anders denken over de opbouw van mijn (toekomstige) collectie ;-)
> 
> Grtz


Ik dacht ook dat GS een universeel gegeven was, maar in de praktijk ligt het blijkbaar toch anders. Trouwens zijn er slechts enkele GS-ad's. Ik heb A'dam gemaild ivm dit horloge, dus ff afwachten. Eerlijk gezegd ben ik het een beetje beu om telkens ik een (mechanish) horloge wil dragen dat ik het opnieuw moet instellen, en ik denk dat high-end quartz aan een opmars gaat beginnen, er gebeurt iig toch het één en ander in quartzland..


----------



## Bidle

*Re: Welk(e) horloge(s) wil je nog graag hebben? Welke horloge is je "kwijl-van-de...*

Zelf zou ik een GS altijd mechanisch kopen. Mocht je een quartz willen kijk dan eens bij Citizen. Zelfde prijsklasse en gelijk één van de nauwkeurigste uurwerken! Daarbij ook nog eens een brok kwaliteit en lekker low-profile. Ze geven overigens 10jr. garantie op het uurwerk en dat is niet zonder reden.


----------



## Inca Bloc

*Re: Welk(e) horloge(s) wil je nog graag hebben? Welke horloge is je "kwijl-van-de...*

ja die had ik ook al in het snuitje, mét en zonder powerreserve. Een nadeel van op het HAQ-forum mee te lezen ;-) Helaas komt die dial niet in de buurt van de sunburst op de (champagne)GS, én, géén fysieke shop onder handbereik. Wss wél een kandidaat voor als ik in 2015 naar Japan ga...


----------



## njosa

*Re: Welk(e) horloge(s) wil je nog graag hebben? Welke horloge is je "kwijl-van-de...*

Wow, + 3k voor een quartz? Holy .... ik wist niet dat er quartz uurwerken waren in zo'n prijsklasse!

Wel een mooie plaat.


----------



## DustinC

*Re: Welk(e) horloge(s) wil je nog graag hebben? Welke horloge is je "kwijl-van-de...*

Die SBGV005 wil ik ook! Ik had gezien dat de Seiko Boutique in Amsterdam Grand Seiko's dragen (niet geverifieerd though). Heb je al antwoord gekregen + eventueel een prijskaartje?


----------



## Inca Bloc

*Re: Welk(e) horloge(s) wil je nog graag hebben? Welke horloge is je "kwijl-van-de...*



DustinC said:


> Die SBGV005 wil ik ook! Ik had gezien dat de Seiko Boutique in Amsterdam Grand Seiko's dragen (niet geverifieerd though). Heb je al antwoord gekregen + eventueel een prijskaartje?


Nee, helaas nog steeds niet, ze hebben ook geen website of webshop. Ik moet eens in de telefoon kruipen om afdoend antwoord te krijgen denk ik...Ik reken op +/-3€K, als het minder mocht blijken is dat mooi meegenomen.
Mvg,
I-B


----------



## EricSW

*Re: Welk(e) horloge(s) wil je nog graag hebben? Welke horloge is je "kwijl-van-de...*

Rolex is niet mijn eerste keus normaal, maar vind deze toch wel erg gaaf:










Rolex-Deepsea-Sea-Dweller-D-Blue


----------



## Inca Bloc

*Re: Welk(e) horloge(s) wil je nog graag hebben? Welke horloge is je "kwijl-van-de...*

Certina DS multi-8, ik heb hem om gehad toen ik bij de Certina-AD voor een DS2 ging kijken, écht een prachthorloge waar je helaas weinig over hoort. Gaat er zéker komen, net zoals de DS2 COSC LE.


----------



## 104RS

*Re: Welk(e) horloge(s) wil je nog graag hebben? Welke horloge is je "kwijl-van-de...*



EricSW said:


> Rolex is niet mijn eerste keus normaal, maar vind deze toch wel erg gaaf:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rolex-Deepsea-Sea-Dweller-D-Blue


Ik weet dat het erg subjectief is, maar persoonlijk vind ik dit een echte misser van Rolex.
Waar er sowieso al (te) veel tekst op de wijzerplaat staat, vind ik met name de groenkleurige tekst alles behalve een succes.
Ook de zwarte bezel in combinatie met de blauwe wijzerplaat vind ik op de een of andere manier niet erg bij elkaar passen.


----------



## Bidle

*Re: Welk(e) horloge(s) wil je nog graag hebben? Welke horloge is je "kwijl-van-de...*

Helemaal met je eens hoor. Sowieso is de hele DeepSea een misser. Had hem bij de aankondiging gelijk besteld en na een paar weken mocht die weer retour..... die achterlijk dunne en smalle band is de boosdoener. Hij loopt zelfs nauwer toe in de eerste vier schakels dan het oude model Submariner.....!? Mensen bij Rolex hebben echt liggen te slapen. Ook grappig dat het inmiddels algemeen bekend is dat de band fijner draagt als je de extensie eruit haalt. 
Deze nieuwe versie in de familie is voor mij ook weer een probeersel om maar op te vallen cq anders te zijn.

Sowieso ben ik niet van de nieuwe modellen, die geheel in onbalans zijn. De GMT versie heeft nog een halve mm smallere lugs, maar ook die is het net niet. Daarna de mislukkeling van de nieuwe Explorer,... had een pracht klok kunnen zijn, maar zet de oude en de nieuwe naast elkaar en zie ook iel de wijzertjes zijn. Als afdeling "band" niet ligt te slapen dan is het wel afdeling "wijzers". De nieuwe ExplorerII vind ik dan nog de minst erge van het stel en met name de zwarte plaat is erg geslaagd. Ook de sportieve dress-watches hebben de 'fantastische' metamorfose moeten ondergaan. Tja,.. op dat moment wisten ze het denk ik zelf ook niet meer, dus hebben ze in de Yachtmaster maar een blauwe plaat gezet,.... het jeukte blijkbaar.

Kortom,..... Rolex is voor mij niet meer wat het geweest is. De meeste mensen die ik ken en Rolex altijd wisten te waarderen zijn dan ook afgehaakt,.... wellicht dat de nieuwe modellen beter aansluiten bij de nieuwe generatie, die zijn af en toe ook de weg kwijt. ;-)


----------



## EricSW

*Re: Welk(e) horloge(s) wil je nog graag hebben? Welke horloge is je "kwijl-van-de...*



Bidle said:


> Helemaal met je eens hoor. Sowieso is de hele DeepSea een misser. Had hem bij de aankondiging gelijk besteld en na een paar weken mocht die weer retour..... die achterlijk dunne en smalle band is de boosdoener. Hij loopt zelfs nauwer toe in de eerste vier schakels dan het oude model Submariner.....!? Mensen bij Rolex hebben echt liggen te slapen. Ook grappig dat het inmiddels algemeen bekend is dat de band fijner draagt als je de extensie eruit haalt.
> Deze nieuwe versie in de familie is voor mij ook weer een probeersel om maar op te vallen cq anders te zijn.
> 
> Sowieso ben ik niet van de nieuwe modellen, die geheel in onbalans zijn. De GMT versie heeft nog een halve mm smallere lugs, maar ook die is het net niet. Daarna de mislukkeling van de nieuwe Explorer,... had een pracht klok kunnen zijn, maar zet de oude en de nieuwe naast elkaar en zie ook iel de wijzertjes zijn. Als afdeling "band" niet ligt te slapen dan is het wel afdeling "wijzers". De nieuwe ExplorerII vind ik dan nog de minst erge van het stel en met name de zwarte plaat is erg geslaagd. Ook de sportieve dress-watches hebben de 'fantastische' metamorfose moeten ondergaan. Tja,.. op dat moment wisten ze het denk ik zelf ook niet meer, dus hebben ze in de Yachtmaster maar een blauwe plaat gezet,.... het jeukte blijkbaar.
> 
> Kortom,..... Rolex is voor mij niet meer wat het geweest is. De meeste mensen die ik ken en Rolex altijd wisten te waarderen zijn dan ook afgehaakt,.... wellicht dat de nieuwe modellen beter aansluiten bij de nieuwe generatie, die zijn af en toe ook de weg kwijt. ;-)


Ja, hé, vind ik er net eentje mooi, ga je zo'n verhaal schrijven..... haha


----------



## MarcoUnkel

*Re: Welk(e) horloge(s) wil je nog graag hebben? Welke horloge is je "kwijl-van-de-dag" horloge?*

Deze ga ik zeer snel bestellen, kan hem tot nu alleen een beetje moeilijk vinden aangezien Amazon hem niet naar mijn huis wil sturen, en graag heb ik de Japan versie.


----------



## boeing767

*Re: Welk(e) horloge(s) wil je nog graag hebben? Welke horloge is je "kwijl-van-de-dag" horloge?*

Ik durf het hier bijna niet te zeggen (klinkt als vloeken in de kerk), maar ik ben ineens toch wel erg gecharmeerd geraakt van de LG-G R. Jaja, langzaam begin ik toch die Smartwatches erg te waarderen.

















Hands on: LG G Watch R review | Mobile phone accessories Reviews | TechRadar


----------



## Webrunner

*Re: Welk(e) horloge(s) wil je nog graag hebben? Welke horloge is je "kwijl-van-de-dag" horloge?*


----------



## steetman

*Re: Welk(e) horloge(s) wil je nog graag hebben? Welke horloge is je "kwijl-van-de-dag" horloge?*

Al heel lang op zoek naar de maurice blum moonphase als die in: https://www.watchuseek.com/f72/maurice-blum-moonphase-422038.html

Alleen geen idee waar ik die ooit nog ga vinden


----------



## Bidle

*Re: Welk(e) horloge(s) wil je nog graag hebben? Welke horloge is je "kwijl-van-de-dag" horloge?*

Welkom!!

Heb ze wel eens voorbij zien komen, met name bij veilingen. Prijs valt ook nog redelijk mee t.o.v. list.


----------



## Martin_B

*Re: Welk(e) horloge(s) wil je nog graag hebben? Welke horloge is je "kwijl-van-de-dag" horloge?*

Ik weet wie er een heeft 
Sterker nog, het is mijn foto


----------



## Proenski

*Re: Welk(e) horloge(s) wil je nog graag hebben? Welke horloge is je "kwijl-van-de-dag" horloge?*

Maar ga je 'm ook verkopen? Anders steek je alleen maar ogen uit.. :-d


----------



## steetman

*Re: Welk(e) horloge(s) wil je nog graag hebben? Welke horloge is je "kwijl-van-de-dag" horloge?*

Ja dankzij het topic van Martin ben ik er al tijden naar op zoek! 
Heel soms kom ik er één tegen (zie https://www.watchuseek.com/f29/fs-maurice-blum-big-date-moonphase-black-dial-only-2-left-902513.html) , maar dan is die net weer ietsje anders dan het model van Martin 

Ik blijf zoeken totdat ik hem heb! Tips zijn van harte welkom!


----------



## J-H-M

*Re: Welk(e) horloge(s) wil je nog graag hebben? Welke horloge is je "kwijl-van-de-dag" horloge?*

Ik vind de Hublot Mellow Yellow geweldig mooi, maar veel te duur en worden niet meer gemaakt.


----------



## Bidle

*Re: Welk(e) horloge(s) wil je nog graag hebben? Welke horloge is je "kwijl-van-de-dag" horloge?*

Hmmm, ieder zijn ding! ;-)


----------



## Proenski

*Re: Welk(e) horloge(s) wil je nog graag hebben? Welke horloge is je "kwijl-van-de-dag" horloge?*

Zonder die afgrijselijke gele band is ie net te behappen :-d


----------



## EricSW

*Re: Welk(e) horloge(s) wil je nog graag hebben? Welke horloge is je "kwijl-van-de-dag" horloge?*



Bidle said:


> Hmmm, ieder zijn ding! ;-)


Eens!


----------



## DutchyKevin

*Re: Welk(e) horloge(s) wil je nog graag hebben? Welke horloge is je "kwijl-van-de-dag" horloge?*

misschien niet bijster origineel maar deze 2 staan stijf bovenaan mijn wishlist. Ooit.. Al heeft m'n vriendin al toegezegd dat ik voor ons 10-jarig jubileum de bovenste mag gaan zoeken (she's a keeper!:-d)


----------



## MHe225

*Re: Welk(e) horloge(s) wil je nog graag hebben? Welke horloge is je "kwijl-van-de-dag" horloge?*

Uitstekende keuze, Kevin. Beide staan / stonden op mijn lijstje. Meermalen kwam ik heel dicht bij de aanschaf van een LLD en ik sluit nog steeds niet uit dat er eentje verschijnt. De Portuguese Automatic 7-day ..... resistance is futile in goed Nederlands en dus heeft mijn 7 jaar oude Portuguese Chrono het veld moeten ruimen en heb ik nu de Auto. Ruim 4 jaar later nog steeds geen spijt van die beslissing.

En welkom hier.


----------



## Bidle

*Re: Welk(e) horloge(s) wil je nog graag hebben? Welke horloge is je "kwijl-van-de-dag" horloge?*

Vind de LLD ook erg geslaagd, maar zou dan voor het 'origineel'.... Kwijltopic toch!!


----------



## Proenski

*Re: Welk(e) horloge(s) wil je nog graag hebben? Welke horloge is je "kwijl-van-de-dag" horloge?*



Bidle said:


> Vind de LLD ook erg geslaagd, maar zou dan voor het 'origineel'.... Kwijltopic toch!!


Ik spuug op de oude noch de nieuwe maar de oude heeft toch wel iets extra's...


----------



## miniman_78

*Re: Welk(e) horloge(s) wil je nog graag hebben? Welke horloge is je "kwijl-van-de-dag" horloge?*

Als fan van de seiko 6105 staat de homage van Dagaz al een tijdje op mijn kwijl lijstje. Dit weekend besloten om mezelf een kerstkadootje te geven :-d en ondertussen al mailtje heen en weer gestuurd ivm specificaties voor een TII-typhoon deluxe N15.

Word de classic look met een heel subtiele aanpassing op dit:


----------



## Proenski

*Re: Welk(e) horloge(s) wil je nog graag hebben? Welke horloge is je "kwijl-van-de-dag" horloge?*

Da's een flinke knoeperd zo te zien.. :-o


----------



## miniman_78

*Re: Welk(e) horloge(s) wil je nog graag hebben? Welke horloge is je "kwijl-van-de-dag" horloge?*

Lijkt zo maar de 6105 is 1 van de comfortabelste horloges die ik al gedragen heb. Denk dat het met de band wel redelijk zwaar zal zijn, draag ze sowieso liever met een waffle strap.


----------



## Proenski

*Re: Welk(e) horloge(s) wil je nog graag hebben? Welke horloge is je "kwijl-van-de-dag" horloge?*

Wat is eigenlijk het gewicht/ diameter van deze Seiko?


----------



## miniman_78

*Re: Welk(e) horloge(s) wil je nog graag hebben? Welke horloge is je "kwijl-van-de-dag" horloge?*

44mm breed op 47mm, dikte 13mm. Weegt 98gr met de rubber waffle strap


----------



## Proenski

*Re: Welk(e) horloge(s) wil je nog graag hebben? Welke horloge is je "kwijl-van-de-dag" horloge?*

Gewicht valt me reuze mee maar ik denk dat ie iets te groot is voor me maar wel een cool model.


----------



## merl

*Re: Welk(e) horloge(s) wil je nog graag hebben? Welke horloge is je "kwijl-van-de-dag" horloge?*

Deze Credor. Onbetaalbaar.....




Wel geluid aanzetten hè!


----------



## Bidle

*Re: Welk(e) horloge(s) wil je nog graag hebben? Welke horloge is je "kwijl-van-de-dag" horloge?*

Ik kan de techniek zeker waarderen, maar dan ken ik toch echt mooiere, uiteraard mijn smaak, minute repeaters. Met name qua opbouw en afwerking.


----------



## Proenski

*Re: Welk(e) horloge(s) wil je nog graag hebben? Welke horloge is je "kwijl-van-de-dag" horloge?*

Tja, skeleton watches. Voor mij hebben horloges toch ook vooral een praktisch aspect and skeletons zijn over het algemeen slecht afleesbaar. Grappig inzicht in de techniek, dat wel


----------



## Bidle

*Re: Welk(e) horloge(s) wil je nog graag hebben? Welke horloge is je "kwijl-van-de-dag" horloge?*



Proenski said:


> Tja, skeleton watches. Voor mij hebben horloges toch ook vooral een praktisch aspect and skeletons *zijn over het algemeen slecht afleesbaar*. Grappig inzicht in de techniek, dat wel


Vandaar waarschijnlijk ook de minute repeater. ;-)


----------



## Proenski

*Re: Welk(e) horloge(s) wil je nog graag hebben? Welke horloge is je "kwijl-van-de-dag" horloge?*



Bidle said:


> Vandaar waarschijnlijk ook de minute repeater. ;-)


Mijn reactie was bedoelt op merl zijn post


----------



## Bidle

*Re: Welk(e) horloge(s) wil je nog graag hebben? Welke horloge is je "kwijl-van-de-dag" horloge?*



Proenski said:


> Mijn reactie was bedoelt op merl zijn post


Dat had ik begrepen,....vandaar ook mijn opmerking en knipoog want Merl liet een skeleton/minute repeater zien.


----------



## Proenski

*Re: Welk(e) horloge(s) wil je nog graag hebben? Welke horloge is je "kwijl-van-de-dag" horloge?*



Bidle said:


> Dat had ik begrepen,....vandaar ook mijn opmerking en knipoog want Merl liet een skeleton/minute repeater zien.


Ah! :-!


----------



## Proenski

*Re: Welk(e) horloge(s) wil je nog graag hebben? Welke horloge is je "kwijl-van-de-dag" horloge?*

Ik vind dit wel wat hebben:


----------



## James T. Kirk©

*Re: Welk(e) horloge(s) wil je nog graag hebben? Welke horloge is je "kwijl-van-de-dag" horloge?*

Seiko Tuna, misschien een Mini-tuna, SEIKO 7T32 Daytona, Seiko "turtle", Stargate, Sumo, G-Shock MRG220, Ecozilla Titanium, Casio MD703, Casio MDV-102D-2AVDF Illuminator (d.i. de blauwe!), Eco Drive Antartica, Rotary_Aquaspeed-AGS00045 or AGS00060, Sottomarino Manta Gigante, Zodiac Sea Dragon, Seawolf of andere grotere Zodiac.

Als absolute grail: Omega Planet Ocean (de grotere), oranje lunette.


----------



## Dunzdeck

*Re: Welk(e) horloge(s) wil je nog graag hebben? Welke horloge is je "kwijl-van-de-dag" horloge?*

Hier kwijl ik regelmatig bij:









JS Watch Frisland Classic, hopelijk binnen vijf jaar in mijn collectie - zodra ik vind dat ik 'm "verdiend" heb!


----------



## Buramu

*Re: Welk(e) horloge(s) wil je nog graag hebben? Welke horloge is je "kwijl-van-de-dag" horloge?*

Ooit een Speedmaster Pro... Waarschijnlijk het laatste horloge dat ik ooit zal kopen.








In de nabije toekomst wellicht een Laco B-Typ en wanneer ik weer in Japan ben heb ik mezelf beloofd een SARB017 te vinden.


----------



## Proenski

*Re: Welk(e) horloge(s) wil je nog graag hebben? Welke horloge is je "kwijl-van-de-dag" horloge?*



Buramu said:


> In de nabije toekomst wellicht een Laco B-Typ en wanneer ik weer in Japan ben heb ik mezelf beloofd een SARB017 te vinden.


Een Speedy staat ook op mijn lijstje maar je hoeft niet naar Japan om een Alpinist te vinden hoor ;-)


----------



## Buramu

*Re: Welk(e) horloge(s) wil je nog graag hebben? Welke horloge is je "kwijl-van-de-dag" horloge?*



Proenski said:


> je hoeft niet naar Japan om een Alpinist te vinden hoor ;-)


Maar het is natuurlijk wel een goed excuus om te shoppen in Tokyo. Maar... waar zou vanuit NL een Alpinist besteld kunnen worden? Zonder tegen de frustraties van import taxen en BTW heffingen aan te lopen?


----------



## Proenski

*Re: Welk(e) horloge(s) wil je nog graag hebben? Welke horloge is je "kwijl-van-de-dag" horloge?*



Buramu said:


> Maar het is natuurlijk wel een goed excuus om te shoppen in Tokyo. Maar... waar zou vanuit NL een Alpinist besteld kunnen worden? Zonder tegen de frustraties van import taxen en BTW heffingen aan te lopen?


Als je een nieuwe wilt hebben dan ontkom je in principe niet aan invoerrechten en BTW maar ze worden (ook hier) af ten toe te koop aangeboden. Je kunt altijd een "gevraagd" advertentie plaatsen op het betreffende board hier op WUS.


----------



## Proenski

*Re: Welk(e) horloge(s) wil je nog graag hebben? Welke horloge is je "kwijl-van-de-dag" horloge?*

Kom ik net tegen:

https://www.watchuseek.com/f29/fs-seiko-sarb-017-kit-$390usd-2722498.html

Wel uit Japan en de prijs is nog wat hoog maar misschien valt er wat te regelen ;-)


----------



## sv3rr3

*Re: Welk(e) horloge(s) wil je nog graag hebben? Welke horloge is je "kwijl-van-de-dag" horloge?*

Heren, ik ben eigenlijk op zoek naar een simpele vintage Omega, bijv een Geneve of Seamaster. Clean, datum pre maar geen must. Budget is beperkt: 300 euro.

Nu zie ik ze hier en daar wel op marktplaats/ebay/chrono24, maar heeft iemand van jullie wellicht nog een te koop? Niet geschoten is altijd mis..

Kan via PM


----------



## Great destinyman

*Re: Welk(e) horloge(s) wil je nog graag hebben? Welke horloge is je "kwijl-van-de-dag" horloge?*

Deze Timex camper, re-editie van de oude opwinder die ze tot ~1990 maakte. Misschien niet qua horologie gezien een hoog standpuntje, maar wel leuk. J.Crew heeft ze op hun website voor weinig geld maar je kan ze nieteens bestellen vanuit Nederland wegens domme redenen (mag niet van Timex)grrrrr.
https://www.jcrew.com/nl/boys_category/accessories/watchesandbracelets/PRDOVR~43965/43965.jsp


----------



## Proenski

*Re: Welk(e) horloge(s) wil je nog graag hebben? Welke horloge is je "kwijl-van-de-dag" horloge?*



Great destinyman said:


> Deze Timex camper, re-editie van de oude opwinder die ze tot ~1990 maakte. Misschien niet qua horologie gezien een hoog standpuntje, maar wel leuk. J.Crew heeft ze op hun website voor weinig geld maar je kan ze nieteens bestellen vanuit Nederland Grrrrrrrrrrrrrr.
> 
> https://www.jcrew.com/nl/boys_category/accessories/watchesandbracelets/PRDOVR~43965/43965.jsp


Via iemand in Amerika bestellen? Of is dit een alternatief?

Robot Check


----------



## Great destinyman

*Re: Welk(e) horloge(s) wil je nog graag hebben? Welke horloge is je "kwijl-van-de-dag" horloge?*



Proenski said:


> Via iemand in Amerika bestellen? Of is dit een alternatief?
> 
> Robot Check


Ik probeer nu ook via via te bestellen en dan naar mij te laten versturen, maar de meeste WUS'ers doen helaas (met vaak goede redenen) achterhoudend omdat mijn post count laag is, ''dan vertrouwen zij mij waarschijnlijk niet, met ik eerst 1000+ posts maken'' Lastig soms.


----------



## Proenski

*Re: Welk(e) horloge(s) wil je nog graag hebben? Welke horloge is je "kwijl-van-de-dag" horloge?*

Eerlijk gezegd ben ik niet zo van een "graal" horloge maar ik vind deze Orient Star wel erg gaaf en nog enigszins bereikbaar voor de harde spaarder/ beperkt budget. Hij is er in verschillende varianten maar mede gezien wat ik nu in de collectie heb vind ik de blauwe versie het meest interessant








WZ0021JC - World Time


----------



## ImperiumDX

*Re: Welk(e) horloge(s) wil je nog graag hebben? Welke horloge is je "kwijl-van-de-dag" horloge?*

Voor mij is dit de Grand Seiko SBGE001, die is al een flink aantal jaren op de markt dus hoop niet dat het wordt uitgefaseerd.


----------



## Bidle

*Re: Welk(e) horloge(s) wil je nog graag hebben? Welke horloge is je "kwijl-van-de-dag" horloge?*



ImperiumDX said:


> Voor mij is dit de Grand Seiko SBGE001, die is al een flink aantal jaren op de markt dus hoop niet dat het wordt uitgefaseerd.


Ik vind veel de Grand Seiko modellen erg geslaagd, maar deze toch echt niet,.... zo druk en de wijzerplaat uit balans. Goed dat er voor iedereen wat wils is. ;-)
Schrale troost, als ze ooit niet meer gemaakt worden, zullen ze nog goed verkrijgbaar zijn. Weliswaar tweedehands, maar de meeste Grand Seiko eigenaren zijn erg zuinig op hun horloge. Althans dat is me al een paar keer opgevallen.


----------



## Proenski

*Re: Welk(e) horloge(s) wil je nog graag hebben? Welke horloge is je "kwijl-van-de-dag" horloge?*



Bidle said:


> Ik vind veel de Grand Seiko modellen erg geslaagd, maar deze toch echt niet,.... zo druk en de wijzerplaat uit balans. Goed dat er voor iedereen wat wils is. ;-)
> Schrale troost, als ze ooit niet meer gemaakt worden, zullen ze nog goed verkrijgbaar zijn. Weliswaar tweedehands, maar de meeste Grand Seiko eigenaren zijn erg zuinig op hun horloge. Althans dat is me al een paar keer opgevallen.


Ik ben niet zo heel thuis in GS modellen maar is er niet eentje met een zwarte wijzerplaat en een groene? Gek genoeg vind ik de groene beter?? :-o Maar van de andere kant weet ik wat kleur kan doen..


----------



## Bidle

*Re: Welk(e) horloge(s) wil je nog graag hebben? Welke horloge is je "kwijl-van-de-dag" horloge?*

Ik ken zo uit mijn hoofd enkel een groene limited uit 2014,.... iig geen duiker, verder geen idee.


----------



## Proenski

*Re: Welk(e) horloge(s) wil je nog graag hebben? Welke horloge is je "kwijl-van-de-dag" horloge?*

Dat is dan deze denk ik

https://azfinetime.wordpress.com/2012/04/06/grand-seiko-spring-drive-gmt-limited-edition-sbge021/

Ik vind 'm wel wat hebben in deze kleurstelling in elk geval


----------



## Bidle

*Re: Welk(e) horloge(s) wil je nog graag hebben? Welke horloge is je "kwijl-van-de-dag" horloge?*

Grappig,... die kende ik dus niet in deze vorm of ben het simpelweg vergeten. Het hele Spring Drive gebeuren is dan ook niet echt mijn ding. Bedoelde zelf deze:


----------



## MHe225

*Re: Welk(e) horloge(s) wil je nog graag hebben? Welke horloge is je "kwijl-van-de-dag" horloge?*

Grand Seiko staat al jaren (hoog) op mijn verlanglijst en hoewel Spring Drive een technologisch hoogstandje is, is het ook niet "mijn ding" en geef ik de voorkeur aan een HiBeat model. Vaker heb ik gezegd dat ik ook op zoek ben naar een horloge uit mijn geboortejaar, maar ook dat wil niet echt vlotten. 
Ik dacht 2 vliegen in één klap te slaan met de aanschaf van dit model uit 2010, het jaar dat ook ik 50 werd, maar heb helaas ruimschoots achter het net gevist.









Volgende "kans", de 55th Anniversary modellen, maar eigenlijk vind ik die niet apart / mooi / speciaal genoeg.

Ook wel grappig, op zoek naar bovenstaand exemplaar liepen wij in de zomer van 2010 bij een GS dealer in Amsterdam binnen. Wat een domme man stop daar klanten te woord - hij had dit horloge niet en kon er ook niet aan komen. Maar vond het wel nodig om mijn Portuguese helemaal af te kraken met de toevoeging dat IWC's meer als status symbool en prestige object gekocht worden, terwijl echte kenners liever bij GS shoppen Nu weet ik tenminste waar ik sta en voor jullie de waarschuwing mijn meningen en adviezen met meerdere korrels zout te nemen.


----------



## Bidle

*Re: Welk(e) horloge(s) wil je nog graag hebben? Welke horloge is je "kwijl-van-de-dag" horloge?*

Zeker mooi, maar die datum. Vind eigenlijk enkel de 31 en de 35 (met stalen band) echt mooi. Blijf het jammer vinden dat ze de datum altijd in te opvallend frame plaatsen. Nu een paar keer de mogelijkheid gehad om er één aan te schaffen en nog steeds niet gedaan. Heb dat met nog een paar horloges, dus wie weet.

Wat betreft Herr Verkoper,... ach ja, laten gaan. Wat betreft die korreltjes zout,..... wisten we al lang!

Grapje, grapje grapje,... ;-)


----------



## Proenski

*Re: Welk(e) horloge(s) wil je nog graag hebben? Welke horloge is je "kwijl-van-de-dag" horloge?*



Bidle said:


> Grappig,... die kende ik dus niet in deze vorm of ben het simpelweg vergeten. Het hele Spring Drive gebeuren is dan ook niet echt mijn ding. Bedoelde zelf deze:


Deze vind ik ook prima te pruimen :-!


----------



## ImperiumDX

*Re: Welk(e) horloge(s) wil je nog graag hebben? Welke horloge is je "kwijl-van-de-dag" horloge?*



MHe225 said:


> Grand Seiko staat al jaren (hoog) op mijn verlanglijst en hoewel Spring Drive een technologisch hoogstandje is, is het ook niet "mijn ding" en geef ik de voorkeur aan een HiBeat model. Vaker heb ik gezegd dat ik ook op zoek ben naar een horloge uit mijn geboortejaar, maar ook dat wil niet echt vlotten.
> Ik dacht 2 vliegen in één klap te slaan met de aanschaf van dit model uit 2010, het jaar dat ook ik 50 werd, maar heb helaas ruimschoots achter het net gevist.
> 
> View attachment 7047489
> 
> 
> Volgende "kans", de 55th Anniversary modellen, maar eigenlijk vind ik die niet apart / mooi / speciaal genoeg.
> 
> Ook wel grappig, op zoek naar bovenstaand exemplaar liepen wij in de zomer van 2010 bij een GS dealer in Amsterdam binnen. Wat een domme man stop daar klanten te woord - hij had dit horloge niet en kon er ook niet aan komen. Maar vond het wel nodig om mijn Portuguese helemaal af te kraken met de toevoeging dat IWC's meer als status symbool en prestige object gekocht worden, terwijl echte kenners liever bij GS shoppen Nu weet ik tenminste waar ik sta en voor jullie de waarschuwing mijn meningen en adviezen met meerdere korrels zout te nemen.


Deze heb ik!
Maar ok ik had al mijn wijze les geleerd nadat ik achter het net had gevist bij de Credor GCLL995.
Dus had ik mijn contact in Japan gelijk 1 laten reserveren en ben er zelf naar toe gevlogen om op te halen.
Ik wacht nooit meer op Seiko NL voor een horloge. To be fair had ik het eerst aan hun gevraagd of ze 
dit model konden leveren.


----------



## MHe225

*Re: Welk(e) horloge(s) wil je nog graag hebben? Welke horloge is je "kwijl-van-de-dag" horloge?*



ImperiumDX said:


> Deze heb ik!
> Maar ok ik had al mijn wijze les geleerd nadat ik achter het net had gevist bij de Credor GCLL995.
> Dus had ik mijn contact in Japan gelijk 1 laten reserveren en ben er zelf naar toe gevlogen om op te halen.
> Ik wacht nooit meer op Seiko NL voor een horloge. To be fair had ik het eerst aan hun gevraagd of ze
> dit model konden leveren.


Gaaf - krijgen we ook foto's te zien? En wellicht een mini review, indrukken, mening, ervaring, je kent dat wel?

Heb je de trip naar Japan speciaal voor het horloge gemaakt, of zat deze toch al in de planning (werk, vakantie)? Dat voegt een geheel nieuwe dimensie toe aan het verzamelen van horloges.


----------



## ImperiumDX

*Re: Welk(e) horloge(s) wil je nog graag hebben? Welke horloge is je "kwijl-van-de-dag" horloge?*



MHe225 said:


> Gaaf - krijgen we ook foto's te zien? En wellicht een mini review, indrukken, mening, ervaring, je kent dat wel?
> 
> Heb je de trip naar Japan speciaal voor het horloge gemaakt, of zat deze toch al in de planning (werk, vakantie)? Dat voegt een geheel nieuwe dimensie toe aan het verzamelen van horloges.


Ja speciaal om het horloge op te halen. Ik wou altijd al gaan, dus waarom niet.
Het zit zo, als ze het hadden gepost dan had ik ongeveer hetzelfde kwijt geweest aan invoerrechten en btw. 
Dus dan maar ff 2 weken daar vakantie vieren. Seiko Museum bezoeken etc. etc.


----------



## Bidle

*Re: Welk(e) horloge(s) wil je nog graag hebben? Welke horloge is je "kwijl-van-de-dag" horloge?*



ImperiumDX said:


> Ja speciaal om het horloge op te halen. Ik wou altijd al gaan, dus waarom niet.
> Het zit zo, als ze het hadden gepost dan had ik ongeveer hetzelfde kwijt geweest aan invoerrechten en btw.
> Dus dan maar ff 2 weken daar vakantie vieren. Seiko Museum bezoeken etc. etc.


Dat zijn de betere vakanties!! 
Mooi horloge ook, kom maar door met die foto's. Op sommige foto's vind ik veel van de wijzerplaten de bewerking te grof, heb je wellicht een paar foto's van in de zon?


----------



## Great destinyman

*Re: Welk(e) horloge(s) wil je nog graag hebben? Welke horloge is je "kwijl-van-de-dag" horloge?*

Laatste tijd is de Grand Seiko quartz lijn van horloges mij lief geworden, de accuratie en de prachtige uitvoeringen van het geheel staat mij zeer aan voor een laag prijskaartje vergeleken met wat voor kwaliteit je ervoor krijgt. Alleen nog even besluiten welke het wordt, de prachtige sunburst blauwe of de inky zwarte variant? Heb zo'n idee dat ik ze beide eerst in het echt moet zien voordat ik kan kiezen 

*foto's geleend van watch-tanaka*


----------



## Bidle

*Re: Welk(e) horloge(s) wil je nog graag hebben? Welke horloge is je "kwijl-van-de-dag" horloge?*

Allebei mooi, maar ik blijf voor de modellen zonder datum en de iets 'traditionelere' kast gaan. Zoals de 035, 031, 05 en natuurlijk de 039. 

Maar of er ooit eentje komt,... geen idee. Heb het idee dat ik hem niet vaak zal dragen.


----------



## Proenski

*Re: Welk(e) horloge(s) wil je nog graag hebben? Welke horloge is je "kwijl-van-de-dag" horloge?*

Zelf zou ik voor de blauwe versie gaan maar puur vanwege het uiterlijk. ik snap peperdure quarz modellen niet zo, ik zou als ik wat meer te besteden had altijd voor een handopwinder of automaat gaan.

En eerlijk gezegd; als je meerdere (non quarz) horloges hebt dan zijn exemplaren zonder datum wel zo handig ;-)


----------



## Great destinyman

*Re: Welk(e) horloge(s) wil je nog graag hebben? Welke horloge is je "kwijl-van-de-dag" horloge?*

Ik zelf neig ook een beetje meer naar de blauwe, alleen jammer dat de datum with is en niet een matchende blauwe kleur :-(

De quartzmodellen stonden mij ook eerst niet zo aan, omdat ik nog een paar maanden geleden echt niet zo wild van werd. Maar nu snap ik het wel, het gemak, de schokbestendigheid en qua onderhoud hoeft je niet echt druk om te maken, een keer in de 10/15 jaar een schoonmaakbeurt klinkt aantrekkelijk. En ook de techniek die er achter zit is ook heel interessant, doordat je het uurwerk termocompenseert kan je 10 seconden +/- per jaar afwijking bereiken. Vind ik tenminste


----------



## Bidle

*Re: Welk(e) horloge(s) wil je nog graag hebben? Welke horloge is je "kwijl-van-de-dag" horloge?*

Niks mis met de quartz modellen, maar dan zou ik voor een Citizen gaan. Ook schitterend afgewerkt en het meest nauwkeurigste uurwerkje!

Hier een voorbeeldje en voor de liefhebbers. Zoek maar eens op A660 van Citizen!







[


----------



## Proenski

*Re: Welk(e) horloge(s) wil je nog graag hebben? Welke horloge is je "kwijl-van-de-dag" horloge?*



Great destinyman said:


> Ik zelf neig ook een beetje meer naar de blauwe, alleen jammer dat de datum with is en niet een matchende blauwe kleur :-(
> 
> De quartzmodellen stonden mij ook eerst niet zo aan, omdat ik nog een paar maanden geleden echt niet zo wild van werd. Maar nu snap ik het wel, het gemak, de schokbestendigheid en qua onderhoud hoeft je niet echt druk om te maken, een keer in de 10/15 jaar een schoonmaakbeurt klinkt aantrekkelijk. En ook de techniek die er achter zit is ook heel interessant, doordat je het uurwerk termocompenseert kan je 10 seconden +/- per jaar afwijking bereiken. Vind ik tenminste


Voor de goede orde; ik ben niet anti quarz, helemaal niet maar ik vind het het persoonlijk niet waard om zoveel geld uit te geven aan iets "electronisch". Mijn gevoel zegt me dat iets mechanisch uiteindelijk veel langer kan meegaan. Maar da's persoonlijk.

Die A660 die Bidle aanhaalt is overigens erg fraai, creme witte wijzerplaat en (lichtere) bruine band en je hebt een op en top klassieker!


----------



## Great destinyman

*Re: Welk(e) horloge(s) wil je nog graag hebben? Welke horloge is je "kwijl-van-de-dag" horloge?*



Proenski said:


> Voor de goede orde; ik ben niet anti quarz, helemaal niet maar ik vind het het persoonlijk niet waard om zoveel geld uit te geven aan iets "electronisch". Mijn gevoel zegt me dat iets mechanisch uiteindelijk veel langer kan meegaan. Maar da's persoonlijk.
> 
> Die A660 die Bidle aanhaalt is overigens erg fraai, creme witte wijzerplaat en (lichtere) bruine band en je hebt een op en top klassieker!


Ik heb de a660 al een keer in het echt gezien, een vriend van mij heeft hem. Ik ben er overigens ondanks dat het een mooi klokje is niet echt wild van. Stijl spreekt mij niet aan, ondanks het feature rijke uurwerk. Misschien moet ik de blauwe variant zien naast de blauwe grand seiko. Ik heb wel overigens gelezen dat de hogere spectrum van citizen beetje meer tricky is om te laten servicen dan de grand seiko die meer straightforward is.


----------



## Great destinyman

*Re: Welk(e) horloge(s) wil je nog graag hebben? Welke horloge is je "kwijl-van-de-dag" horloge?*



Bidle said:


> Niks mis met de quartz modellen, maar dan zou ik voor een Citizen gaan. Ook schitterend afgewerkt en het meest nauwkeurigste uurwerkje!
> 
> Hier een voorbeeldje en voor de liefhebbers. Zoek maar eens op A660 van Citizen!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [


Inderdaad Bidle, ik heb even rondgesnuffelt in de catalogus van citizen, en de AQ1020-51E spreekt mij nog meer aan dan de grand seiko. Ik denk dat het deze wordt :-d. Doe er maar twee.


----------



## Bidle

*Re: Welk(e) horloge(s) wil je nog graag hebben? Welke horloge is je "kwijl-van-de-dag" horloge?*

Ook mooi afgewerkt!!

Ben zelf blijkbaar geen internet-held. Heb jij wellicht een linkje naar een catalogus?


----------



## Proenski

*Re: Welk(e) horloge(s) wil je nog graag hebben? Welke horloge is je "kwijl-van-de-dag" horloge?*

Afgezien van het uurwerk vind ik dan juist de hier getoonde Seiko modellen weer fraaier. Maar goed dat smaken verschillen ;-)


----------



## Great destinyman

*Re: Welk(e) horloge(s) wil je nog graag hebben? Welke horloge is je "kwijl-van-de-dag" horloge?*



Bidle said:


> Ook mooi afgewerkt!!
> 
> Ben zelf blijkbaar geen internet-held. Heb jij wellicht een linkje naar een catalogus?


http://citizen.jp/the-citizen/index.html


----------



## Bidle

*Re: Welk(e) horloge(s) wil je nog graag hebben? Welke horloge is je "kwijl-van-de-dag" horloge?*

Thx, die had ik zelf niet gevonden. 
Blijven mooie horloges, kom ze helaas niet vaak tegen. Wellicht binnenkort hier een eigenaar van een mooi exemplaar op dit forum. ;-)


----------



## Great destinyman

*Re: Welk(e) horloge(s) wil je nog graag hebben? Welke horloge is je "kwijl-van-de-dag" horloge?*



Bidle said:


> Thx, die had ik zelf niet gevonden.
> Blijven mooie horloges, kom ze helaas niet vaak tegen. Wellicht binnenkort hier een eigenaar van een mooi exemplaar op dit forum. ;-)


Niet als ik jou voor ben :-d! Geintje, ik heb een beetje zitten rekenen, ik ben ongeveer evenveel kwijt aan importkosten vergeleken met een leuke vakantie plus nog wat bijleggen, dus wie weet...


----------



## Bidle

*Re: Welk(e) horloge(s) wil je nog graag hebben? Welke horloge is je "kwijl-van-de-dag" horloge?*



Great destinyman said:


> Niet als ik jou voor ben :-d! Geintje, ik heb een beetje zitten rekenen, ik ben ongeveer evenveel kwijt aan importkosten vergeleken met een leuke vakantie plus nog wat bijleggen, dus wie weet...


Hahaha, maar ik doelde ook op jou hoor! Ik zal er nooit eentje kopen. Twijfel enkel al een paar jaar over een Grand Seiko zonder datum,......


----------



## Great destinyman

*Re: Welk(e) horloge(s) wil je nog graag hebben? Welke horloge is je "kwijl-van-de-dag" horloge?*



Bidle said:


> Hahaha, maar ik doelde ook op jou hoor! Ik zal er nooit eentje kopen. Twijfel enkel al een paar jaar over een Grand Seiko zonder datum,......


Een quartz of handopwinder?


----------



## Bidle

*Re: Welk(e) horloge(s) wil je nog graag hebben? Welke horloge is je "kwijl-van-de-dag" horloge?*

Handopwinder, hieronder de post met modellen. Niks mis met quartz, maar ik vind het opwinden elke ochtend leuk om te doen en vind het toch specialer.



Bidle said:


> Allebei mooi, maar ik blijf voor de modellen zonder datum en de iets 'traditionelere' kast gaan. Zoals de 035, 031, 05 en natuurlijk de 039.
> 
> Maar of er ooit eentje komt,... geen idee. Heb het idee dat ik hem niet vaak zal dragen.


----------



## Proenski

*Re: Welk(e) horloge(s) wil je nog graag hebben? Welke horloge is je "kwijl-van-de-dag" horloge?*

Hier zou ik een nachtje (of twee..) over moeten slapen maar ik vind het model wel erg fraai. De eenvoud spreekt me erg aan en meer dan de wat meer drukkere Sinn modellen alhoewel sommige chronografen er ook absoluut mogen zijn. Naja, dit zou een meer "longterm" iets kunnen zijn.


----------



## Kiespijn

*Re: Welk(e) horloge(s) wil je nog graag hebben? Welke horloge is je "kwijl-van-de-dag" horloge?*

Ik wil nog graag hebben, de Nomos Club Dunkel (36mm) als iemand er vanaf wil..


----------



## Proenski

*Re: Welk(e) horloge(s) wil je nog graag hebben? Welke horloge is je "kwijl-van-de-dag" horloge?*



Kiespijn said:


> Ik wil nog graag hebben, de Nomos Club Dunkel (36mm) als iemand er vanaf wil..
> 
> View attachment 7738234


Je kunt altijd een WTB berichtje plaatsen in het (ver)koop forum hier ;-)


----------



## Kiespijn

*Re: Welk(e) horloge(s) wil je nog graag hebben? Welke horloge is je "kwijl-van-de-dag" horloge?*

Heb ik al gedaan, fingers crossed


----------



## schieper

*Re: Welk(e) horloge(s) wil je nog graag hebben? Welke horloge is je "kwijl-van-de-dag" horloge?*

Mijn droom klok: Omega Marine Chronomoter (cal 1516)

Helaas buiten mijn budet maar als ik ooit de lotto win ;-)


----------



## mooieklokjes

*Re: Welk(e) horloge(s) wil je nog graag hebben? Welke horloge is je "kwijl-van-de-dag" horloge?*

Mijn grail Caribbean!









Gaafste Tissot chrono, deze military Navigator!









En deze mooiste Lip chrono! 









Verstuurd vanaf mijn D5803 met Tapatalk


----------



## Myrrhman

*Re: Welk(e) horloge(s) wil je nog graag hebben? Welke horloge is je "kwijl-van-de-dag" horloge?*

Het zal wel niet ieders smaak zijn en ik denk niet dat het er nog ooit van zal komen, maar de Casio MRG staat al heel lang heel hoog in mijn lijstje.


----------



## Lester Burnham

*Re: Welk(e) horloge(s) wil je nog graag hebben? Welke horloge is je "kwijl-van-de-dag" horloge?*

Heb inmiddels een jaartje of 10 getwijfeld over wat mijn grail zou moeten zijn; denk toch dat het een 14060, 16610 of 16600 Rolex is.
Vandaag in een 16600 bui, vandaar:









ps. tijdje geleden dat ik voor het laatst op WUS heb gepost, leuk om weer eens rond te kijken


----------



## MHe225

*Re: Welk(e) horloge(s) wil je nog graag hebben? Welke horloge is je "kwijl-van-de-dag" horloge?*



Lester Burnham said:


> ... tijdje geleden dat ik voor het laatst op WUS heb gepost, leuk om weer eens rond te kijken


Wellicht dat jullie oren brandden? Het kan geen toeval zijn dat zomaar ineens twee mannen van het eerste uur van zich laten horen. Misschien moet ik jullie vaker porren:



MHe225 said:


> .... Jammer wel dat gangmakers als Martin en "Lester" van het toneel verdwenen zijn (Martin wipt heel af en toe eventjes binnen) ...


Hoe dan ook, leuk weer eens van jullie te horen; hopelijk gaat alles goed en vallen jullie wat vaker binnen.

Ron


----------



## Mafkees

*Re: Welk(e) horloge(s) wil je nog graag hebben? Welke horloge is je "kwijl-van-de-dag" horloge?*

Toch wel mijn idee van het perfecte horloge 
Wellicht ooit!


----------



## Bidle

*Re: Welk(e) horloge(s) wil je nog graag hebben? Welke horloge is je "kwijl-van-de-dag" horloge?*



Mafkees said:


> Toch wel mijn idee van het perfecte horloge
> Wellicht ooit!
> 
> View attachment 8853322


Zeker niet verkeerd, maar vind hem een beetje te.


----------



## Proenski

*Re: Welk(e) horloge(s) wil je nog graag hebben? Welke horloge is je "kwijl-van-de-dag" horloge?*



Bidle said:


> Zeker niet verkeerd, maar vind hem een beetje te.


Was beter geweest als de wijzerplaat vlak was naar mijn mening maar een Patek is nooit verkeerd

Sent from my SM-T320 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bidle

*Re: Welk(e) horloge(s) wil je nog graag hebben? Welke horloge is je "kwijl-van-de-dag" horloge?*



Proenski said:


> Was beter geweest als de wijzerplaat vlak was naar mijn mening maar een Patek is nooit verkeerd
> 
> Sent from my SM-T320 using Tapatalk


Uuuuh,.... zijn toch wel een paar hele lelijke Pateks die wat mij betreft het daglicht nooit hadden hoeven te zien.


----------



## Proenski

*Re: Welk(e) horloge(s) wil je nog graag hebben? Welke horloge is je "kwijl-van-de-dag" horloge?*



Bidle said:


> Uuuuh,.... zijn toch wel een paar hele lelijke Pateks die wat mij betreft het daglicht nooit hadden hoeven te zien.


Altijd een uitzondering die de regel bevestigt 

Sent from my SM-T320 using Tapatalk


----------



## Great destinyman

*Re: Welk(e) horloge(s) wil je nog graag hebben? Welke horloge is je "kwijl-van-de-dag" horloge?*

Deze Nautilus, hulde aan Bidle voor de strakke foto ;-)


----------



## meaantje

*Re: Welk(e) horloge(s) wil je nog graag hebben? Welke horloge is je "kwijl-van-de-dag" horloge?*



















prachtig


----------



## Proenski

*Re: Welk(e) horloge(s) wil je nog graag hebben? Welke horloge is je "kwijl-van-de-dag" horloge?*

Ben erg blij met mijn Strela maar man man, wat rijzen de prijzen de pan uit... Zeker de 42mm's zijn idioot


----------



## meaantje

*Re: Welk(e) horloge(s) wil je nog graag hebben? Welke horloge is je "kwijl-van-de-dag" horloge?*



Proenski said:


> Ben erg blij met mijn Strela maar man man, wat rijzen de prijzen de pan uit... Zeker de 42mm's zijn idioot
> 
> View attachment 9194794


575-845 nieuw op poljot24.de. Maar ik weet niet waar jij kijkt/zoekt.


----------



## Proenski

*Re: Welk(e) horloge(s) wil je nog graag hebben? Welke horloge is je "kwijl-van-de-dag" horloge?*

Van Julian heb ik ook gekocht, alleen niet tegen die prijs ;-)


----------



## MHe225

*Re: Welk(e) horloge(s) wil je nog graag hebben? Welke horloge is je "kwijl-van-de-dag" horloge?*



Proenski said:


> Ben erg blij met mijn Strela maar man man, wat rijzen de prijzen de pan uit... Zeker de 42mm's zijn idioot


Ik heb met een aantal horloges de spreekwoordelijke boot gemist en kan mij er nu niet toe zetten de huidige prijzen te bellen. Deze Strela is er één van .... toen ik deze overwoog kocht je ze voor rond de €300 Misschien maar goed ook, anders was mijn horlogedoos nog voller.


----------



## meaantje

*Re: Welk(e) horloge(s) wil je nog graag hebben? Welke horloge is je "kwijl-van-de-dag" horloge?*










heel jammer van de prijs alleen


----------



## Proenski

*Re: Welk(e) horloge(s) wil je nog graag hebben? Welke horloge is je "kwijl-van-de-dag" horloge?*



meaantje said:


> heel jammer van de prijs alleen


Dat valt toch wel mee? Gezien het kaliber van het uurwerk, merk, concurrentie etc? Ik zie gekkere prijskaartjes ;-)


----------



## Proenski

*Re: Welk(e) horloge(s) wil je nog graag hebben? Welke horloge is je "kwijl-van-de-dag" horloge?*



meaantje said:


> heel jammer van de prijs alleen


Dat valt toch wel mee? Gezien het kaliber van het uurwerk, merk, concurrentie etc? Ik zie gekkere prijskaartjes ;-)


----------



## meaantje

*Re: Welk(e) horloge(s) wil je nog graag hebben? Welke horloge is je "kwijl-van-de-dag" horloge?*



Proenski said:


> Dat valt toch wel mee? Gezien het kaliber van het uurwerk, merk, concurrentie etc? Ik zie gekkere prijskaartjes ;-)


Is inderdaad een prachtig horloge qua ontwerp, uurwerk en afwerking. Maar komende jaren zit zo iets er voor mij niet in, vandaar het jammer ;-)


----------



## Proenski

*Re: Welk(e) horloge(s) wil je nog graag hebben? Welke horloge is je "kwijl-van-de-dag" horloge?*



meaantje said:


> Is inderdaad een prachtig horloge qua ontwerp, uurwerk en afwerking. Maar komende jaren zit zo iets er voor mij niet in, vandaar het jammer ;-)


 Het is maar wat je er voor over hebt en hoeveel je opzij kan leggen. Ik weet nog goed dat ik een Hamilton zag voor pak-m-beet 500 euro en dacht "dat ga ik nooit uitgeven aan een horloge". Enfin de rest is geschiedenis ;-)


----------



## meaantje

*Re: Welk(e) horloge(s) wil je nog graag hebben? Welke horloge is je "kwijl-van-de-dag" horloge?*


----------



## sv3rr3

*Re: Welk(e) horloge(s) wil je nog graag hebben? Welke horloge is je "kwijl-van-de-dag" horloge?*

Ben deze toch wel erg mooi gaan vinden, op stalen band. Een vintage Tissot Seastar Chronograph, op stalen band. 
Staat eentje op MP maar helaas boven budget. Wellicht voor later..


----------



## sv3rr3

*Re: Welk(e) horloge(s) wil je nog graag hebben? Welke horloge is je "kwijl-van-de-dag" horloge?*


----------



## meaantje

*Re: Welk(e) horloge(s) wil je nog graag hebben? Welke horloge is je "kwijl-van-de-dag" horloge?*


----------



## Luxury Timepiece Trading

*Re: Welk(e) horloge(s) wil je nog graag hebben? Welke horloge is je "kwijl-van-de-dag" horloge?*

Kwijl van de dag en welke ik ontzettend graag wil toevoegen aan mijn collectie, is de RM 055 full white.


----------



## Proenski

*Re: Welk(e) horloge(s) wil je nog graag hebben? Welke horloge is je "kwijl-van-de-dag" horloge?*

De Oris Greenwich vind ik wel erg fraai (heb een zwak voor kaarten/ wereldbollen) en heeft geen idioot prijskaartje naar mijn bescheiden mening.


----------



## SandorV

*Re: Welk(e) horloge(s) wil je nog graag hebben? Welke horloge is je "kwijl-van-de-dag" horloge?*

Toch wel de Aqua Terra Co Axial, iets voor 2017


----------



## Proenski

*Re: Welk(e) horloge(s) wil je nog graag hebben? Welke horloge is je "kwijl-van-de-dag" horloge?*



SandorV said:


> Toch wel de Aqua Terra Co Axial, iets voor 2017


Kan er geen plaatje vanaf? ;-) :-d


----------



## Proenski

*Re: Welk(e) horloge(s) wil je nog graag hebben? Welke horloge is je "kwijl-van-de-dag" horloge?*

Kwijlen we wel genoeg hier? ;-) Over tritium enzo gesproken, eens wat in de Ball collectie gedoken en deze doet het wel voor mij. Huidige collectie dus dat wordt sowieso jaren sparen wen wachten tot er eens wat pre-owned opduikt :-( Maar fraai is ie zeker


----------



## Al Faromeo

*Re: Welk(e) horloge(s) wil je nog graag hebben? Welke horloge is je "kwijl-van-de-dag" horloge?*

Ik wil nog graag eens een leuke dress watch voor niet al teveel geld. De Armand Nicolet is bijvoorbeeld een kandidaat. Maar ook een mooie Omega DeVille vid ik wel heel mooi.


----------



## keessonnema

*Re: Welk(e) horloge(s) wil je nog graag hebben? Welke horloge is je "kwijl-van-de-dag" horloge?*

Ik ben aan het zoeken naar een toffe Diver rond de €500,- range. Ik ben aan het wachten tot de Christopher Ward C60 Trident Pro 600 Vintage 38mm ergens goedkoop te krijgen is. Valt wel iets buiten m'n budget.


----------



## Proenski

*Re: Welk(e) horloge(s) wil je nog graag hebben? Welke horloge is je "kwijl-van-de-dag" horloge?*



keessonnema said:


> Ik ben aan het zoeken naar een toffe Diver rond de €500,- range. Ik ben aan het wachten tot de Christopher Ward C60 Trident Pro 600 Vintage 38mm ergens goedkoop te krijgen is. Valt wel iets buiten m'n budget.


Zelf heb geen ervaring met CW maar je schijnt een hoop horloge voor je geld te krijgen, ben alleen niet zo'n fan van het nieuwe lettertype dat ze gebruiken voor de naam. Seiko is natuurlijk altijd een goed alternatief voor een betaalbare duiker, net als Citizen uiteraard.


----------



## meaantje

*Re: Welk(e) horloge(s) wil je nog graag hebben? Welke horloge is je "kwijl-van-de-dag" horloge?*

Beter iets meer sparen voor een horloge dat je echt wil dan een "okay" horloge kopen dat net wel in budget valt. Dat vind ik tenminste want ook 400 euro is een hoop geld voor een horloge eigenlijk.


----------



## keessonnema

*Re: Welk(e) horloge(s) wil je nog graag hebben? Welke horloge is je "kwijl-van-de-dag" horloge?*



meaantje said:


> Beter iets meer sparen voor een horloge dat je echt wil dan een "okay" horloge kopen dat net wel in budget valt. Dat vind ik tenminste want ook 400 euro is een hoop geld voor een horloge eigenlijk.


Ben ik het zeker mee eens. Ik was ook aan het kijken naar een Squale 20 Atmos black 40mm, die is een stuk goedkoper, maar vind hem ook minder mooi. Dus ik wacht op een mooie aanbieding voor de CW, als ik er een vind met het oude logo heeft die uiteraard de voorkeur!


----------



## Jo Hande

*Re: Welk(e) horloge(s) wil je nog graag hebben? Welke horloge is je "kwijl-van-de-dag" horloge?*

Philippe Dufour Simplicity: hij maakt er slechts enkele per jaar. 100% handmade caliber ... tussen 50K en 100K ...
Dus blijven dromen !







Ik ben bij hem geweest en hij is één der beste horlogemakers ter wereld.


----------



## Cookim

*Re: Welk(e) horloge(s) wil je nog graag hebben? Welke horloge is je "kwijl-van-de-dag" horloge?*

Als arme student is dit zeker wel meer dan mijn ''kwijl-van-de-dag'' horloge, een prachtig vintage exemplaar waar ik ooit eigenaar van hoop te zijn! 

View attachment 13017219
View attachment 13017225


Enicar Sherpa Guide 600 GMT Mark III 1969


----------



## Dorfmeister

*Re: Welk(e) horloge(s) wil je nog graag hebben? Welke horloge is je "kwijl-van-de-dag" horloge?*

Mijn enige ambitie voor dit jaar was om een Steinhart Ocean One aan te schaffen aangezien ik momenteel geen fatsoenlijke duiker in de collectie heb. Na Baselworld denk ik toch dat ik voor de Tudor Black Bay Fifty-Eight ga want die ziet er toch echt wel fantastisch uit.


----------



## Emrejagger

*Re: Welk(e) horloge(s) wil je nog graag hebben? Welke horloge is je "kwijl-van-de-dag" horloge?*

Ik zoek nog een 8926ob invicta om te midden maar wil niet te veel kwijt aan horloge zelf. Heeft iemand er nog een toevallig liggen ?;p

Verstuurd vanaf mijn SM-G955F met Tapatalk


----------



## Al Faromeo

*Re: Welk(e) horloge(s) wil je nog graag hebben? Welke horloge is je "kwijl-van-de-dag" horloge?*

Afgelopen zaterdag was ik op een G2G met wat vrienden en klanten van DeGriffstraps in Brussel. Naast gezelligheid en lekker eten en drinken stond er een bezoek aan Maison De Greef (https://degreef1848.com/nl/uurwerken) op het programma.

Daar heb ik bedacht dat ik een Radiomir PAM 610 de mijne moet gaan noemen.
Nu nog fionancieren


----------



## Evar

*Re: Welk(e) horloge(s) wil je nog graag hebben? Welke horloge is je "kwijl-van-de-dag" horloge?*



Emrejagger said:


> Ik zoek nog een 8926ob invicta om te midden maar wil niet te veel kwijt aan horloge zelf. Heeft iemand er nog een toevallig liggen ?;p
> 
> Verstuurd vanaf mijn SM-G955F met Tapatalk


Definieer "niet te veel"?


----------



## Jo Hande

*Re: Welk(e) horloge(s) wil je nog graag hebben? Welke horloge is je "kwijl-van-de-dag" horloge?*

BOREALIS ADRAGA 39.5mm Miyota 9015 430$
Was einde Juli-begin augustus 2019 nieuw beschikbaar, maar ik was op 12 augustus al te laat !!
Uitverkocht en toch pas leverbaar Jan-Feb 2020 ... dikke pech ...
Dus een tijd wachten tot één der kopers die beu is en verkoopt ...







Jo (voor het moment in GR)


----------

